# 1. selfmade PC - Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung



## kr0 (17. Januar 2012)

Salut die Herrschaften,

hatte vor Monaten schon mal gepostet und gefragt, jedoch mich entschieden erst in diesem Jahr zu bestellen und bauen.
Wie im Titel zu lesen, ist es der erste Rechner, den ich alleine (sprich mit eurer Hilfe) zusammenstelle und dann auch anhand von unterstützenden Anwesungen und Videos selber zusammenbaue 

Mein jetziger Rechner ist 6 Jahre alt und war ein Multimedia-PC aus einer bekannten Einkaufskette - der muss schleunigst erstezt werden bzw den bekommt dann meine Mum ( somit kann ich auch nichts aus dem Rechner weiter verwenden (wie zB die HDD - wegen der momentanen Preise).

Meine bishere Auswahl beinhaltet folgendes: (werde bei MF bestellen, habe nicht or andere Online-Shops einzubeziehen, aber wenn es sich wirklich lohnt, weil zB die Ware bei MF nicht zur Verfuegung steht, kann ich Kompromisse eingehen  )

Prozessor: i5 2500k -" Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & "

Kühler: Wollte ursprünglich die Nordwand, jedoch gibts die bei MF nicht (mehr - why weiß ich selber nicht - vlt wisst ihr ja was? )
          Habe mich dann mal weiter umgesehen und die 2 hier gefunden: (vielleicht habt ihr Meinungen dazu oder Vorschläge)

          Broken " EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1155, 1156, AM2(+), AM3 - Computer "
          dark rock advanced c1 " be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook "
          Shadow Rock PRO SR1 " be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1, BQ SR1-46-120 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook "

GraKa: Asus GTX 560 Ti DC/II " 1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer "
Ich denke die dürfte ausreichen und für 15% mehr Leistung 100Euro zu zahlen finde ich nicht sonderlich fair - und 400++ für ne GraKa zahl ich nicht...(580er)

Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 " ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer "

Strom: 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W " http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...W-be-quiet--Pure-Power-CM-BQT-L8-CM-530W.html "

HDD : Entscheidungshilfe ist gefragt:
Samsung oder Western Digital?
-500GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
-500GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HM 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm)              was is der unterschied zwischen der "HM" und "HJ" ??
-320GB Samsung Spinpoint F4 HD322GJ 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA
-500GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 32MB
-320GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD3200AZDX 32MB                 wieso is die 320er nur 5 euro billiger als die 500er?

SSD:
Da war die Frage A-Data oder Crucial, da es es die Crucial nicht bei MF wirds wohl die A-Data, oder lohnt es sich die Crucial anderweitig zu beschaffen?
-120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5" (6.4cm)               ~ 130
-60GB A-Data S510 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron     ~ 80
Gleich ne 120er? Ersparnis 30 euro...

RAM: TeamGroup 8Gb CL9 1333 " 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook "

Laufwerk: LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA " http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...s-DVD-Brenner-GH22NS70-SATA-Schwarz-bulk.html "


Gehäuse: Hilfe benötigt, ein Midi-Tower sollte ausreichen, ausser ihr belehrt mich eines besseren!
Hab mir einige schon angeschaut, anfangs war ich vom Sharkoon T9 sehr begeistert, aber hab gesehen, dass es auch viele weitere gute gibt, die nicht unbezahlbar sind.
Sharkoon T9, Tauron, Rebel9 Pro
Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Window
CoolerMaster HAF 922 Window
Xigmatek Midgard II Midi
BitFenix Shinobi Core Window

Wenn benötigt würde ich dann auch noch Lüfter kaufen und die bereits eingebauter ersetzen, habt ihr dann Vorschläge, wenn diese überhaupt erforderlich sind? Würde das ganze dann am liebsten schwarz-grün halten, ist aber kein Muss!

Betriebssystem : Win 7 64 bit

Habe ich etwas vergessen?
Könnt ihr mir nen USB-Stick empfehlen? USB 3.0 würde sich dann auch anbieten, oder?
Für später mal ne extrene Festplatte?

Danke im Voraus schon für Eure Hilfe!
MfG kr0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2012)

Als Kühler dürfte der Brocken aus dem Harz reichen, oder wenn das Gehäuse mitspielt den Thermaright Macho 02. Die GTX 560ti von Asus wäre schon eine gute Wahl, aber es gibt ein nettes Zwischenmodell die GTX 560ti 448 ( eine leicht reduzierte GTX 570 ). Board und Netzteil wären ok. Bei der SSD würde ich gleich zu einem 120 /128 GB Modell greifen wo sich al sAlternative die Samsung 830 Series anbieten würde. Bei der Festplatte würde sich die F3 anbieten, der Unterschied wäre das die HM S ATA 3.0 wäre was sich praktisch nie in den Vordergrund spielen kann. Da würde ich den Preis entscheiden lassen. Beim Gehäuse würde ich zu dem Midard tendieren, wenn dir das alte Modell davon zusagt gäbe dafür sogar ein Umbauteil für USB 3.0. Die Werkslüfter sind natürlich nicht die besten Modelle, wenn es in Grün soll würden sich die Enermax anbieten. Bei dem USB Stick wüßte ich auf Anhieb kein Top Modell


----------



## kr0 (17. Januar 2012)

Dir schon mal vielen dank fuer diese rasante antwort!
Der macho sagt mir optisch nicht so zu, das gewaehlte mainboard is ja komplett dunkel gehalten, da wollt ich lieber das be quiet oder broken..weisst du wieso es die nordwand nicht mehr gibt?
Ja von der downgegradeten 570er hatte ich gelesen, nur weiss ich nicht wie sehr der leistungszuwachs ist und die leistungsaufnahme und temp? Verglichen mit dem aufpreis? Sind ja 'nur' 50 euro zur asus 560 ti...weisst du naeheres?
Du wurdest zum midgard raten...aus welchen gruenden?
Oder hast du andere tower zu empfehlen?
Die hdd und sdd schau ich mir mrogen an..am handy is das immer aetzend...
Gute nacht udn bis morgen


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2012)

Hier gibt es eine Performanceübersicht zur GTX560Ti 448core: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Nachfolger der Nordwand ist der EKL Alpenföhn Triglav, der aber leider kein Stück besser als die Nordwand ist. 

Gehäuse könntest Du Dir auch das Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz (max. Grafikkartenlänge 29cm!) oder Lancool PC-K58 oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz oder Lancool PC-K62 oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (interner USB3-Header erforderlich) oder Thermaltake Armor A90 mit Sichtfenster anschauen.

SSD:  Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder Samsung SSD 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro in der gewünschten Größe.


----------



## Fafafin (17. Januar 2012)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass beim Sharkoon T9 grün die 3 Gehäuselüfter mit 7V-Adapter noch einigermaßen erträglich sind in Sachen Lautstärke, die LED-Beleuchtung aber nahezu unverändert hell ist. Und ohne Übertakten der CPU/GPU sollte die Gehäusebelüftung bei 7V normalerweise noch eben ausreichen.


----------



## Gonzberg (17. Januar 2012)

Nimm den DVD Brenner, der ist günstiger und laut PCGH auch etwas leiser als die Variante von Dir:

LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## facehugger (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn dir das Sharkoon T9 so gefällt, kannst du dir auch das mal anschaun:


Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
deine Konfig sieht recht gut aus, den Empfehlungen meiner Vorposter schließe ich mich soweit an

Gruß


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Januar 2012)

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kr0 (17. Januar 2012)

Kühler: Reicht der Broken bzw der Triglav für das System denn aus - auch wenn man es leicht übertakten würde? Welcher von beiden wäre denn der "bessere"?
Oder lohnt sich der teurere be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 oder das EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn oder be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1 oder Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Titanium Black Limited Edition? welchen dieser würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Die sagen mir jetzt optisch am meiten zu, nur müsst ich wissen welcher genug Leistung bringt, leise ist etc - also welchen ihr eben empfiehlt. (ausser ihr habt noch einen nicht von mir beachteten Kühler im Petto, der denen ähnlich sieht und preislich auch nicht negativ auffällt)


SSD: Crucial und Samsung sind bei MF.de nicht erhältlich, die Corsair Performence Pro is 60 Euro teurer als die A-Data, trotz gleicher Kapazität - daher wirds wohl eher die 120er A-Data.
Aber welche , die S510: 120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron - Computer
oder die S511 (15euronen mehr): 120GB A-Data S511 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/ MLC synchron (AS511S3-120GM-C) - Computer


GraKa: Die GTX 560 Ti 448er hört sich wirklich nett an und kostet nur grob 50 euronen mehr als die normale "ti" - aber aus welche Hause soll sie sein? Tendiere wie "ASD_588" schon schrieb zu der von ASUS - gute Wahl?


HDD: wirds dann die F3 - Das mit HM und HJ versteh ich jetzt nicht, aber die 2 trennen grad mal 5Euro (in der 500GB Version) - welche ist nun die "bessere"?


Sorgenkind Gehäuse:
Habe mich nun auf 3 Optionen heruntergarbeitet. Diese wären:

Zalman Z9 (~50+€): Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
CM 690 II Lite Window (~88€): CoolerMaster 690 II Lite Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Computer Shop
Armor A90 (~66€): Thermaltake Armor A90 Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Welches dieser würdet ihr favorisieren, aus Gründen der Qualität (Material, Verabrietung etc), Lautstärke, Kühlleistunsmöglichkeiten, Platzangebot, Preis etc?
Zalman Z9 und CM 690 II Lite sind bei mir leicht vorne, da sie die größeren Fenster besitzen und keine Fronttür haben (Habt ihr Erfahrung mit den Fronttür-Gehäusen? Sind die nervig? Anfällig für Schaden?)
Habe vor erstmal nur ein Laufwerk einzubauen und später wenn USB3 irgendwann zum Standart wird ein USB 3.0 Modul einzubauen, aber das hat Zeit.
Reichen bei den Gehäusen die Lüfter aus oder würde sich das Ersetzen der Lüfter lohnen, dann gegebenfalls in anderer Farbe?

Dazu hole ich mir dann noch die Steelseries Sensei und die Sidewinder X4 Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB - Computer Shop - Hardware,..


----------



## facehugger (17. Januar 2012)

Der Brocken ist stark genug für leichtes OC. Beim Case würde ich mich für das CoolerMaster entscheiden:


Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Für eine ausreichende Belüftung reicht ein einblasender Luffi unten vorn und ein ausblasender Luffi oben hinten im 120mm-Format aus. Bei der Graka würde ich dir ebenfalls zur schon empfohlenen Asus GTX560 448 DCII raten. Fast so schnell wie eine GTX570, aber ca. 50€ günstiger...

Gruß


----------



## kr0 (18. Januar 2012)

Der lite hat aber den eSATA anschluss vorne und die usb slots kann ich ja wie geschrieben spaeter noch in einen laufwerkslit einbauen! Deswegen brauch ich den advanced nicht..da er anstatt des eSATA anschlusses, 2 usb 3.0 hat.

Man koennte also problemlos die vorhandenen luefter aus dem gehaeuse ausbauen und stattdessen gruene led luefter kaufen und einbauen oder zusaetzlich zu den blauen led lueftern led strips kaufen und einbauen fuer ein farbenspiel?

Da der cm tower schon 3 vorinstal. Luefter hat reichen diese vollkommen aus , kombiniert mit einem broken, triglav oder einem anderen oben genannten cpu kuehler? (Welchen ist besonders empfehlenswert?)


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2012)

Die Lüfter kannst Du problemlos austauschen, z.B. gegen BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/grün, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025G-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bzw. wenn möglich BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/grün, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025G-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter reichen vollkommen aus.

Die genannten Kühler sind alle gut, die nehmen sich nicht viel. Und wenn Du nur leicht Übertakten willst, sind die auch alle sehr leise.  Da kannst Du nach Optik und Budget gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Der lite hat aber den eSATA anschluss vorne und die usb slots kann ich ja wie geschrieben spaeter noch in einen laufwerkslit einbauen! Deswegen brauch ich den advanced nicht..da er anstatt des eSATA anschlusses, 2 usb 3.0 hat.



E-Sata braucht keine Socke mehr, außerdem hat der CM690 eine Docking Station integriert, die kann man auch nutzen, lieber USB 3 als E-sata.


----------



## kr0 (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> E-Sata braucht keine Socke mehr, außerdem hat der CM690 eine Docking Station integriert, die kann man auch nutzen, lieber USB 3 als E-sata.



Alles klar! Danke! Um die usb 3.0 anschluesse dann anzuschliessen muesste ich das dann per kabel nach hinten zu den externen anschluessen fuehren, oder? D.h. ich muesst mir so nen kabel noch dazu bestellen? Das gehaeuse mit usb3 kostet bei mf 45 mehr als das mit eSATA


----------



## kr0 (18. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lüfter kannst Du problemlos austauschen, z.B. gegen BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/grün, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025G-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bzw. wenn möglich BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/grün, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025G-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Die vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter reichen vollkommen aus.
> 
> Die genannten Kühler sind alle gut, die nehmen sich nicht viel. Und wenn Du nur leicht Übertakten willst, sind die auch alle sehr leise.  Da kannst Du nach Optik und Budget gehen.



Deine vorgeschlagenen luefter sind dann auch in der leuchtkraft gut, oder?
Wie hoch koennte man mit den kuehlern denn uebertakten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Alles klar! Danke! Um die usb 3.0 anschluesse dann anzuschliessen muesste ich das dann per kabel nach hinten zu den externen anschluessen fuehren, oder? D.h. ich muesst mir so nen kabel noch dazu bestellen? Das gehaeuse mit usb3 kostet bei mf 45 mehr als das mit eSATA


 
Nein, beim Cooler Master CM690 2 werden die USB 3 Ports intern an den Header aufm Mainboard angeschlossen. Du brauchst also ein Mainboard, das diese Anschlüsse bietet, wie das Asus P8P67.


----------



## kr0 (18. Januar 2012)

Da ich aber das Asrock Z68 extreme 3 gen 3 nehme, welches diese nicht besitzt, wäre die advanced version mit den usb 3.0 anschlüssen ja keine logische wahl, oder sehe ich das falsch?
was ist denn genau der große unterschied von der "lite" zur "advanced" version? welcher die 45 euro unterschied ausmacht?


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Wie hoch koennte man mit den kuehlern denn uebertakten?


 
So ~4 bis 4,5GHz sind da schon drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Da ich aber das Asrock Z68 extreme 3 gen 3 nehme, welches diese nicht besitzt, wäre die advanced version mit den usb 3.0 anschlüssen ja keine logische wahl, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> was ist denn genau der große unterschied von der "lite" zur "advanced" version? welcher die 45 euro unterschied ausmacht?


 
Die Advanced hat auch noch die Docking Station, da kannst du HDDs mit Sata Anschluss einfach so anschließen und nutzen, ohne externes Gehäuse und so.
Ich finde den Preis schon fair, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass das Gehäuse im Durchschnitt 90€ kostet und das ist OK.
Die Lite Verion ohne USB 3 und Docking Station kostet 70€, das sind 20€ Unterschied und das ist schon OK.
Keine Ahnung, wieso das bei deinem Shop so teuer ist. 

Aber schon richtig, wenn du das Extreme3 Gen3 nimmst, nützt dir USB 3 mit internen Header nichts, weil das Brett keinen hat.
Da müsstest du dann ein Gehäuse nehmen, dessen USB 3 Ports eine ganz normale Verlängerung ist, mit USB A Stecker.


----------



## kr0 (18. Januar 2012)

Also wäre die "beste" Variante :
CM 690 II Lite (welches eSATA hat) + Z68 Extreme4 Gen 3 (da dieses ein USB3.0 Modul mitliefert, welhes man im Laufwerksschacht einbauen kann)
oder
doch das advanced Gehäuse lieber mit eienr crucial m4 woanders bestellen (da MF die m4 nicht besitzt) und dort für den annähernd gleichen preis das advanced holen (lite version ~88 bei MF.de)

(dazu dann ein schwarzen CPU Kühler, der zum MoBo passt oder eben den Broken oder Triglav, die haben ja dazu eine LED eingebaut die sich bestimmt auch gut mache würde - laut MF.de sind ja in der LITE VErsion bereits 3 installierte Lüfter, wobei nur der vorne LEDs besitzt, korrekt? - somit könnte ich ja eben die von euch vorgshclagenen Lüfter holen und einbauen vorne, hinten und oben jeweils einer? dürfte ja zur Kühlung ausreichen? die weißen TeamGroup RAM würden dann ja auch in der Farbe der Kühler LEDs schimmern somit gäbe das doch optisch ein gutes Bild ab, korrekt? )

Danke für die HIlfe bisher - gehe euch sicherlich schon auf den Geist - aber beim 1. Bau will man eben alles richtig machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Bei Mind Factory kannst du auch die Corsair Performance kaufen, ist genauso gut wie die Crucial.
128GB Corsair Performance Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/ MLC synchron (CSSD-P128GBP-BK)


----------



## kr0 (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Mind Factory kannst du auch die Corsair Performance kaufen, ist genauso gut wie die Crucial.
> 128GB Corsair Performance Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/ MLC synchron (CSSD-P128GBP-BK)


 
kostet dafür auch 60 bugs mehr als die Adata


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Tja, Qualität kostet eben auch.


----------



## Accipiper (18. Januar 2012)

Könnte man nicht im Zweifel einen Adapter für den USB 3.0 Header auf normales USB 3.0 nutzen??

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass USB 3.0 in der Front vom Gehäuse wohl deutlich sinnvoller als eSATA ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Du verschenkst aber so einen Port, denn der 19 Pin bietet ja 2x USB 3.
Sowas wäre besser geeignet.
SilverStone CP09 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber du brauchst dafür eben ein Mainboard mit einen USB 3 Header intern.


----------



## Accipiper (18. Januar 2012)

Hmm, da hast du wohl recht.

Merkt man bei so einem Adapter eigentlich irgendwelche Performanceeinbrüche??

Gibt es eigentlich auch Adapter für den USB 3.0 Anschluss (für Header) auf normale USB 3.0 Buchsen (sodass man den Header-Anschluss vom Gehäuse ohne ihn vorher am MoBo anschließen zu müssen direkt in "normale" USB 3.0 Buchsen umwandeln kann) - Ich weiß, ich hab das vielleicht etwas konfus erklärt. Ich hoffe ihr versteht das so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ich benutze nie Adapter.

Öhm.. meinst du jetzt, dass das Brett keinen internen Header hat, das Gehäuse aber eben den 19 Pin Anschluss besitzt? 

Also der verlinkte von mir erlaubt das Anschließen von USB A Steckern vom Case an den internen USB 3 Header vom Brett.
Obs das auch anders rum gibt, weiß ich nicht. Es gibt das meiner Meinung nach immer nur so rum:
DeLOCK extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter (41846) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Accipiper (18. Januar 2012)

Genau, ich meinte dass das Board keinen USB 3.0 Header hat, aber eben das Gehäuse einen bräuchte.
Und dass man dann dafür einen Adapter findet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Nö, dafür habe ich noch nie einen Adapter gesehen.
Du kannst höchstens eine Erweiterungskarte kaufen, die dann den 19 Pin bereit stellt.
Silverstone SST-EC01 Internal Dual Port USB 3.0 Card - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## kr0 (18. Januar 2012)

Im Anhang seht ihr was bisher steht!

dazu kommt dann noch der CM 690 II advanced USB 3.0 - aber dann über einen anderen Onlineshop in dem er keine ~130 kostet (vlt könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen - caseking = 110 bzw 115 (KWN2 und KWN5 - laut beschriebung sind beide gleich oO)

Die BitFenix LED Lüfter sind bei Caseking ebenfalls günstiger als bei MF.de - da beim Gehäsue nur einer der 3 eingebauten (der vordere) blue LEDs hat

Die A-Data S510 oder die Crucial M4, wenn ich die irgendwo günstig finde, werde zwischen beiden eh keinen großen Unterschied feststellen können mit meinen Laien-Kenntnissen! und wenn ich da 30 Euro sparen kann, wieso nicht!

Und als CPU Kühler muss ich mich zwischen Matterhorn, Broken, Triglav oder dem Dark Rock Advanced C1 - welcher würde eurer Meinung nach optisch am besten dazupassen, schließlich kennt ihr euch damit besser aus und welcher ist für einen Laien einbautauglich?



wobei die Sensei nicht allzu wichtig ist, dachte ich nim se mit, wenn ich mir schon was gönn, hab ne Intelli Explorer 3.0


----------



## Accipiper (18. Januar 2012)

Na gut, aber das gänge ja auch noch im Zweifel. 
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2012)

Die Montage ist bei EKL-Kühlern eigentlich sehr geschickt gelöst. Daher würde ich einen EKL Kühler nehmen. Die sind alle sehr gut, am besten ist der Matterhorn, dann der Triglav und der Brocken. Wir reden hier aber nur über ein paar °C Performanceunterschied. 

Die Bugs bei den SSD's mit Sandforce Controller in Verbindung mit SandyBridge sollen zwar behoben sein, ich würde dennoch eher eine Crucial m4 oder Corsair Performance Pro oder eine Samsung SSD 830 nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> dazu kommt dann noch der CM 690 II advanced USB 3.0 - aber dann über einen anderen Onlineshop in dem er keine ~130 kostet (vlt könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen - caseking = 110 bzw 115 (KWN2 und KWN5 - laut beschriebung sind beide gleich oO)



Musste mal schauen, halt dann bei zwei Onlineshops einkaufen, so schlimm ist das auch nicht.



kr0 schrieb:


> Die A-Data S510 oder die Crucial M4, wenn ich die irgendwo günstig finde, werde zwischen beiden eh keinen großen Unterschied feststellen können mit meinen Laien-Kenntnissen! und wenn ich da 30 Euro sparen kann, wieso nicht!



Die Crucial hat einen sehr guten Controller, das macht schon was aus, musst du wissen.



kr0 schrieb:


> Und als CPU Kühler muss ich mich zwischen Matterhorn, Broken, Triglav oder dem Dark Rock Advanced C1 - welcher würde eurer Meinung nach optisch am besten dazupassen, schließlich kennt ihr euch damit besser aus und welcher ist für einen Laien einbautauglich?



Der Matterhorn ist sehr stylisch, der BeQuiet auch, ich würden eher den BeQuiet nehmen.



Accipiper schrieb:


> Na gut, aber das gänge ja auch noch im Zweifel.
> Danke für den Link.



Jop, sowas kann man eben machen, wenn das Brett keinen USB 3 Header hat, das neue Case, das man unbedingt haben will, aber eben den 19 Pin Anschluss hat.


----------



## Accipiper (18. Januar 2012)

Hast du eigentlich noch einen Bildschirm 
Ich dachte, du gibst den anderen Rechner komplett ab, oder hab ich noch was überlesen??


----------



## kr0 (18. Januar 2012)

hab mir schon nen Monitor geholt, weil bei meinem alten der Standfuß kaputt ging...und ich den ne weile einfach ohne Standfuß betrieben habe, das aber sehr ätzend war, der liegt hier noch ru, den bekommt meine Mum dann später mit dem jetztigen Rechner.

Habe den BenQ XL2410T und bin zufrieden mit! 
Den habe ich mir geholt, weil ich wusste dass der neue PC dann auch irgendwann folgen wird!

Also bei hardwareversand gibts den Tower für 100 und die crucial gibts da auch für 178 und die LED Lüfter ebenso - somit werde ich diese Komponenten dort bestellen, wenn ihr schon sagt, dass die m4 der A-Data so weit überlegen ist!

und den rest bei MF.de
Aber welchen Kühler ich jetzt nehmen soll...hmmm der eine sagt eher Matterhorn, der andere den be quiet 
ihr machts mir nicht leicht!


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2012)

Willst Du 3D-Gaming betreiben, wegen des Monitors? Dann wäre ich für eine GTX580


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Wirf eine Münze, beide sind gut, beide sehen super aus, musst du wissen.


----------



## Accipiper (18. Januar 2012)

@ softy, brauch man da wirklich gleich so viel mehr, ich hab 2 BenQ G2220HD und spiele auf einem in 3D. Da reicht mir meine HD5850 für das meiste in ganz guter Quali, und die GTX 560Ti 448 sollte doch schon um einiges besser sein


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2012)

Accipiper schrieb:


> @ softy, brauch man da wirklich gleich so viel mehr, ich hab 2 BenQ G2220HD und spiele auf einem in 3D. Da reicht mir meine HD5850 für das meiste in ganz guter Quali, und die GTX 560Ti 448 sollte doch schon um einiges besser sein


 
Kommt halt auf die gewünschten Qualitätseinstellungen an. 3D Gaming benötigt rund 40% Mehrleistung der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Accipiper (18. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich hätte nur gedacht, das die 560er reicht. Aber Modern Warefare 3, braucht ja eh nicht so viel Ressourcen (meiner Meinung nach weniger als MW2). Oder lieg ich da total falsch??


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Modern Warfare 3 ist schon anspruchsvoller als der zweite Teil, aber es ist immer noch Konsolenportiereung, das Game läuft natürlich auch mit einer GTx 560 Ti sehr gut,


----------



## kr0 (18. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Willst Du 3D-Gaming betreiben, wegen des Monitors? Dann wäre ich für eine GTX580


 
Werde glaub vorerst mir der downgegradeten 570er viel Spaß haben, nachdem ich HD 4350 derzeit besitze, findest du nicht? 
Die orginale X1600er pro ist mir durchgebrannt und habe notgedrungen diese Karte geholt...

Und so viel Geld für ne Graka will ich nicht ausgeben, wollt ja nur die 560 Ti für ~200 aber da die 448er so billig herkam, musste ich zuschlagen bzw muss ich noch 

Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro Cooling Performance | bit-tech.net
hier is der matterhorn dem pro nnäher dran als der advanced c1 von bQ, also wirds wohl der Matterhorn!

Edit sagt:
Auf dem Matterhorn ist ja nur ein Luefter drangeschraubt, besteht die Möglichkeit noch einen draufzusetzen und macht das Sinn?
Wie viele Lüfter kann man denn mit dem bQ 530W Pure Power L8 betreiben?
Beim Zusammenbau später müsste der Frontkühler die Luft reinsaugen und der obere (bzw vlt werdens 2) und der hintere  ziehen die Luft raus, richtig?
Und das Netzteil sollte mit dem Lüfter nach unten gerichtet sein, damit es die Aussenluft anzieht oder wie? Habe gesehen wie welche den Lüfter nach oben gedreht haben, hat das bestimmte Gründe?

Danke, bin mal el clasico schauen!

Habe mich nochmals umgesehen und mich gefragt ob die Vorteile von Z68 gegenüber de P67 boards sich wirklich lohnen, das sind jetzt die IGP und SSD chaching welches ich nicht benötige, da ich ne SSD hole, oder?
Habe mir jetzt nochmal 4 Boards angeschaut, die mir optisch am meisten gefallen, denn technisch sind ja alle sehr ähnlich..bzw von der Ausstattung.
ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3P

lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom P67 zum Z68 von Asrock? Kann man PCIe 3.0 nur nutzen, wenn man ein Z68 Board nimmt?
Was sagt ihr zu den GA boards? sind die konkurrenzfähig zu denen von ASRock?
P.S.: Ist ja krass wie die Preise bei MF springen...da sind ja Sprünge von 12 Bugs pro Artikel normal oO


----------



## kr0 (20. Januar 2012)

Did you forget about me?! :'(

Sorry for double-post, but I need you!!!! Even if I'm a bit nervig =/


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Ein 2. Lüfter am CPU-Kühler macht wenig Sinn, das sind nur ein paar °C Temperaturunterschied.

Der vordere Lüfter sollte einblasend, der hintere und obere ausblasend montiert werden.

Persönlich würde ich eins der Asrock Boards nehmen. Beim Z68 kannst Du optional die IGP nutzen, falls Deine Grafikkarte mal defekt sein sollte.


----------



## kr0 (20. Januar 2012)

Also wäre dieser Konfiguration nichts entgegenzusetzen:

MF.de:
- Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz BOX
- ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
- EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
- 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9
- 1280MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
- LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk
- 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8
- Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur
- Ultron CardReader UCR 75in1 +USB Port 3,5 ( für Softy  )
= 877.32

(- 500GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ optional, weil ich vorerst mit der SSD zurecht kommen werde - oder ich hole mir eine externe HDD: jemand Vorschläge?)
(+ 74.92)
(- irgendwann die Sensei vlt noch)
(+ 66.57)

hardwareversand.de:
- CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 Window
- Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
- be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 80mm PWM
- BitFenix Spectre 120mm Lüfter Green LED - black
- BitFenix Spectre 140mm Lüfter Green LED - black
= 308,59

(lohnt sich ein 2. 140er Lüfter im Deckel? ist es optisch schöner - da es das gehäuse besser ausleuchtet?)

mit Lieferung: ca 1200 €


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Sieht gut aus.  Aber wofür ist der 80mm Quirl? Ein 3. Gehäuselüfter schadet nicht, ist aber nur notwendig, wenn Du ordentlich übertakten willst.



kr0 schrieb:


> - Ultron CardReader UCR 75in1 +USB Port 3,5 ( für Softy  )



Danke


----------



## kr0 (20. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus.  Aber wofür ist der 80mm Quirl? Ein 3. Gehäuselüfter schadet nicht, ist aber nur notwendig, wenn Du ordentlich übertakten willst.
> 
> Danke



Dachte ich stopf die loecher, haha!
Aber gut, dann brauch ich keinen dritten, ausser ich hau den 2. 140er led luefter in den deckel, der optik wegen.
Wie sind die led luefter von der leistung und lautstaerke?hast da erfahrung? Und wie is des mit der drehzahl..reguliert sich das selbst nach belastung oder wie geht das?

Haha kein ding, hab im alten pc noch nen cardreader, aber der bleibt bei der mum 

Das mobo hat ja ein usb3panel noch dabei, is das per usb a stecker oder 19pin? Dann hab ich laufwerk, panel und cardreader in der front unten einen led in blau und hijnten/oben 2-3 gruene led fans...innen alles schwarz, wie das gehaeuse
Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Die Lautstärke soll zumindest beim 140mm Lüfter sehr leise sein: Test: Bitfenix Spectre und Xigmatek XAF-F1451 140mm Lüfter - Lautstärke - hardwaremax.net

Das Panel ist für den internen USB3-Header. Aber das Panel kannst Du eigentlich an die Wand nageln, denn den internen Header brauchst Du ja für die Gehäuse USB3-Anschlüsse. 

Außerdem bräuchtest Du einen Einbaurahmen, falls Du das Panel verwenden würdest.


----------



## kr0 (21. Januar 2012)

Ja das dacht ich mir schon 
Aber mal koennte ja dann ein adapterkabel holen und dann per usbA hinten anschliessen, oder?
Also wenn ich es bei noch dazu einbauen wuerde? Oder wenn jmd der kein internen usb header hat ,koennte es so machen?

Und audiokarten sind nur notwenig,wenn man hochwertiges equipment hat, sonst hoert man keinen unterschied, oder?

Zockt jmd und nutzt die sensei? Kann er was zum nager sagen?

Bruach ich so case spaetzle, von denen oft im forum geredet wird?

und nützt so ein lüfter im seitenfenster was oder stört der nur den luftstrom?

und bezüglich ram..ist es sinnvoller 4x 2gb ddr3 oder 2x 4gb ram zu nehmen, hab irgendwo gelesen es sei technisch besser kleinere und mehr zu haben..ist das korrekt?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

Da bräuchtest Du schon eine PCIe x1 Erweiterungskarte für einen 2. internen USB3-Port, z.B. 2 PORT USB 3.0 PCI-EXPRESS CONTROLLER IN im Conrad Online Shop Aber ob die was taugt: 

Eine Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du hochwertige Sachen anschließt.

Die Case Spätzle sind sehr gut zum entkoppeln der Lüfter. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, passen die aber nicht bei der 140mm Version der Bitfenix Lüfter.

Ein Seitenfenster stört nie.  Nur ein Seitenlüfter kann nachteilig für den Airflow sein.

2x4 GB ist auf jeden Fall besser. Der Stromverbrauch ist (geringfügig) niedriger, es kann Probleme bei RAM-Vollbestückung geben (selten), von der Performance her gibt es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## kr0 (22. Januar 2012)

also brauch ich keine case spätzle, wenn se nicht passen 

ja das ein fenster nicht stört ist mir bewusst du held!  es gibt eben ob es den airflow sört, was es ja tut 
ich bleibe bei hinten :120er LED
vorne 140er LED
und oben 1/2 140er LED

alles klar bleiben wir bei dem 2xgb kit 

noc ne frage bezueglich onlineshops:
kennt jemand anobo.de oder meinpacket.de oder 724compter - wenn ich bei geizhals die gnstigsten ermittle, dann kommen oft die raus zu mf.de (wobei da das case und der cpu gern mal im preis srpingen, erheblich springen)


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

anobo gehört zu hardwareversand.de. Da kannst Du bedenkenlos bestellen. Mit meinpaket soll es oft Ärger geben, da würde ich die Finger von lassen.

mindfactory ist auch OK.


----------



## kr0 (22. Januar 2012)

softy gibt hier egtl n award für die flinkesten und besten antworten oder die meisten zusamengstellten pc, die so gebaut wurden? 
oder hast du provision irgendwo? 

aber auf jeden mal n fetten dank!


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> softy gibt hier egtl n award für die flinkesten und besten antworten oder die meisten zusamengstellten pc, die so gebaut wurden?
> oder hast du provision irgendwo?



Nö, ich bekomme nur einen Keks von Ultron pro verlinkten Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern


----------



## kr0 (22. Januar 2012)

dann gehört dir ja bald leibniz!


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> dann gehört dir ja bald leibniz!



Jup. Das Krümelmonster würde erblassen vor Neid.


----------



## kr0 (22. Januar 2012)

hahaha 

andere sammeln briefmarken


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

Eben. Ich sammle Posts.


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Beim durchstoebern anderer themen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die luefter teilweise verschiedene anschluesse haben oder bezeichnungen wie pmw oder irgendwas mit low (wahrs die drehzahl)...haben.
Kann man denn jeden luefter ansteuern bei meinem sys oder wie laeuft das da ab? Und je groesser der luefter desto leiser,ne?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2012)

Der Unterschied zwischen 3 Pin und PWM ist die Art der Steuerung, normale Anschlüße bieten die Steuerung durch eine Stannungsänderung und bei PWM wird die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen. PWM Lüfter an 3 Pin können zu Geräuschen neigen wie klappern bei geringeren Drehzahlen. Ich würde daher die normalen Anschlüße nutzen. Ein großer Lüfter wäre normalerweise leiser da er nicht die Umdrehungen braucht wie ein kleines Modell, aber auch dort gibt es massive Unterschiede. Bei Scythe zb. gibt es verschiedene Modelle mit unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen und daher auch meist unterschiedlichen Airflow.


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Was sind dann die normalen luefter?
Hab ja vor die gruenen bitfenix spectre 120 u 140mm zu verwenden...wie werden die denn dann angeschlossen- cm 690 II advanced wird das case! Sind die dann regelbar und wenn ja wie und gibts da bestimmte grundeinstellungen die man verwendet, lohnt sich der einbau eines luefterreglers vorne?


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Die Bitfenix Lüfter sind 3pin Lüfter, werden also über die Spannung geregelt. Du kannst sie entweder am Board anschließen und so im BIOS oder über eine Software steuern. 

Oder eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen, z.B. den Kaze Master Ace. Die habe ich, im Office Betrieb kann ich so alle Lüfter ausschalten. Dann ist es sehr leise.


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Der sieht aber lecker aus 
Mit dem kann man dann 'nur' die gehaeuseluefter ansteuern oder? Der cpuluefter wird allein geregelt oder laeuft der immer fullspeed?
Im normalen win-betrieb kann man die luefter dann ja fast ausschalten oder? - kann man die leds der luefter dadurch dann auch steuern?
Neben den lueftern sind ja nur das netzteil, cpukuehler und die hdd die krachmacher, wobei ich vorerst evtl nur zur ssd greife, damit faellt das eine weg, die lueftersteuerung regelt den 2. Krachmacher..also bleiben nt und cpukuehler...die ssind aber nicht so laut oder?
Der einbau soll ja leicht gehen, konnte ich lesen..stimmst du dem zu softy alias the all knowing kekssammler?


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Der CPU-Kühlerlüfter wird vom Board geregelt.

Im Office-Betrieb kann ich alle Gehäuselüfter ausschalten, nur der Alpenföhn K2 läuft unhörbar 

Wenn Du ein leises Netzteil, Graka und CPU-Kühler nimmst, hast Du dann ein Silent System. 

Den Einbau kriegst Du schon hin.


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Ah du hast den k2, is doch son riesen oschi...von dem viele schwaermen, der aber teuer sein soll!
Ja bei mir wirds sehr wahrs die 560 ti 448 mit matterhorn und das bQ 530 L8!

Wirds da einbusse geben bei der lautstaerke?

Ja hab ja euch - aber so ungeschickt bin ich auch nicht...werde das schon packen..
Und am meisten freu ich mich aufs basteln! Werds dann auch weitestgehend fotografisch festhalten!
Wir entweder anfang oder ende feb bestellt...


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Jup, ich hab ein paar Fotos im Profil. 

Du hast sehr leise Komponenten.


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Bin im handy on werds mir gleich dein profil auf der rechenmuehle reinziehn!...hab mir eben die wdh von hsv-bvb gegeben...schoen viele tore und chancen 

Ja hast im preisbereich des matterhorn nen andern cpukuehler, der vlt leiser und besser ist...aber eben moeglichst schwarz gehalten? Oder is das matterhorn in der hinsicht ausreichend?

Man kann ja im uefi mehrere profile anlegen und den rechner nur dann hochschraueben, wenns noetig is, ne? Und das is ja beim 2500k easy..


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Der Matterhorn ist schon sehr gut.  Minimal leiser: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Minimal leistungsstärker, aber auch minmal "lauter": be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

nur so nebenbei: dein Ultron CardReader UCR 75in1 +USB Port 3,5 gibts bei mf.de nicht mehr :'(

würdest du mir eher das matterhorn oder den advanced c1 empfehlen oder doch gegen einen kleinen aufpreis das pro c1, welches wie "dein" k2 ebenfalls über 2 lüfter gekühlt wird? (lohnt es sich, weil du meintest es sei minimal stärker bzw lauter)
sollte man den kühler dann mit luftstromrichtung nach hinten oder oben anordnen?
und das case sollte eher auf dem tisch stehen, da auf dem boden ein teppich nahe positioniert is oder ist das nicht von belangen? (da das ntmit lüfter nach unten eingebaut wird (kann man so nen staubfilter noch nachkaufen, wenn es nicht mitgeliefert wird?)

wobei dir bQ's verdammt geil aussehen, noch mit dem logo oben drauf, durch das sichtfenster in meinem kommenden case wirds bestimmt derb werden!
wie hoch hast deinen 2500k gejagt, damit du 5 lüfter + den k2 brauchst?


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> nur so nebenbei: dein Ultron CardReader UCR 75in1 +USB Port 3,5 gibts bei mf.de nicht mehr :'(



WAS!?!?! Ich werd gleich mal Atholon (der mindfactory Staff, der hier im Forum rumgeistert) anschreiben.  



kr0 schrieb:


> würdest  du mir eher das matterhorn oder den advanced c1 empfehlen oder doch  gegen einen kleinen aufpreis das pro c1, welches wie "dein" k2 ebenfalls  über 2 lüfter gekühlt wird? (lohnt es sich, weil du meintest es sei  minimal stärker bzw lauter)



Persönlich würde ich den Matterhorn nehmen. Aber falsch machst Du mit keinem der genannten Kühler was.



kr0 schrieb:


> sollte man den kühler dann mit luftstromrichtung nach hinten oder oben anordnen?



Die Luft sollte durch den Kühler nach hinten zum Hecklüfter geleitet werden.



kr0 schrieb:


> und  das case sollte eher auf dem tisch stehen, da auf dem boden ein teppich  nahe positioniert is oder ist das nicht von belangen? (da das ntmit  lüfter nach unten eingebaut wird (kann man so nen staubfilter noch  nachkaufen, wenn es nicht mitgeliefert wird?)



Wenn es ein flauschiger Teppich ist, solltest Du entweder das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter ins Gehäuse zeigend einbauen. Ansonsten ist es egal. Staubfilter sind immer gut.



kr0 schrieb:


> wie hoch hast deinen 2500k gejagt, damit du 5 lüfter + den k2 brauchst?



5GHz bekomme ich damit hin.


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Ultron CardReader UCR 75in1 +USB Port 3,5 schwarz
Artikelnummer: 8075455
 Artikel ist nicht mehr verfügbar
:'(
haha mach das, die nordwand haben sie ja auch schon länger nicht mehr, wobei ich die anfangs wollte und das case is bei denen so teuer...frechheit! 
dachte mir ich füge das hinzu, damit du noch mehr sachen zum bemängeln hast 
_____
Test: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro C1 CPU-Kühler - ComputerBase
da schneidet der dark rock pro c1 echt sehr gut ab, wobei das matterhorn als gelungenes gesamtpaket betitelt wird....
würdest du auf grund des preises das matterhorn wählen oder auf grund der größeren erfahrung der marke ekl?
bestelle wies aussieht erst ende feb, d.h. habe noch nen monat - wird sich da der preis verändern?
_____
Ja kann man die irgendwo die staubfilter kaufen, also die originalen für das case - glaube für das NT ist keiner eingebaut...
_____
Du kranker du!


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Die Unterschiede zwischen den Kühlern sind so gering, da kannst Du nach Optik und Preis gehen. 

Wie sich die Preise entwickeln:  Meine Kristallkugel ist vorhin runtergefallen.  Aber dass sich der Kühlerpreis großartig ändert, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

Ich denke schon, dass bei dem Gehäuse Staubfilter dabei sind.


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Aber eher den pro c1 / matterhorn als den advanced c1 oder?

Bekommst doch eh zu jeder vollstaendig ausgefuellten kekspackung eine gratiskugel


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Welches Gehäuse willst Du gleich wieder nehmen?  Denn die Dark Rocks sind mit 167mm sehr hoch.


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Hab im CM 690 II advanced USB 3.0 Window bis ueber 19cm Platz 
Aber werd vermutlich den/das Matterhorn nehmen, so hab ich den Cardreader schon mal bezahlt..die ich beim dark rock haette mehr zahlen muessen bzw ein teil der luftsteuerung 

Btw: die ganze kabel von der steuerung finden genug anbindungen am mobo oder den lueftern, oder?


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> btw: Die ganze kabel von der steuerung finden genug anbindungen am mobo oder den lueftern, oder?



hä?


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Mit der antwort habe ich gerechnet ;D

Ehm..meinte, dass ja die luefter irgendwie mit dem steuerelement verbunden werden muessen und das geht doch ueber kabel, wird ja kein wireless geben ,)
Oder wie funzt das dort?
Ein zentrales ding am mobo und dann greift das ding aufs uefi zu?


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht. 

Meinst Du die Lüftersteuerung? Die bekommt einmal STrom vom Netzteil, und dann müssen nur noch die Lüfter angeschlossen werden. Geht total einfach.


----------



## kr0 (23. Januar 2012)

Ja um das gehts...nur werden die luefter mit der steuerung verbunden oder wird die steuerung nur ans mobo angeschlossen und somit dann uebers bios mit den luefter verknuepft?


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Nein, die Lüfter kommen an die Steuerung, und die Steuerung ans Netzteil. Also nix Mainboard.

Der CPU-Kühlerlüfter sollte dagegen an den 4-pin CPU_FAN Anschluss des Boards, und nicht an die Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## kr0 (24. Januar 2012)

Ok!
Das mim cpu kuehler dacht ich mir schon ,)

Aber was waere, wenn ich dich nicht haette 


Edith's Kommentar:
Welche Antivirus Programm benutzt ihr so und welche sind empfehlenswert?
Was fuer Programme sind denn sonst noch so von Nutzen?
(Wegen OC oder diversen Tests zur Stabilitaet oder Benches etc.?)


http://geizhals.at/de/539785
was hält ihr von dem LED Lüfter kostet zwar doppelt so viel wie der andere vorgeschlagene von BitFenix?
Der leuchtet ja stärker, schein sehr laufruhig zu sein und hat ne lüfter sowie led steurung bei, oder?


----------



## kr0 (26. Januar 2012)

Unbeantw. Fragen haben kein mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum =P
Ihr duerft sie gerne beantworten 'hihi'


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

Ich benutze Avast! Antivirus. Antivir wäre aber auch OK.

Zur Stabilität und Temperaturprüfung verwende ich Prime95, Core Temp + Core Temp Gadget. Für die Graka Furmark und den GPU Observer von Orbmu2K.


----------



## kr0 (26. Januar 2012)

Danke dir!
Aber mir gings auch um bitfenix vs enermax led luefter...der eine 10 vs fast 20euro!
Kannst du was zu denen sagen und gibt den enermax in versch. Groesssen?
Bzw kann man 3 einbauen und alle ueber 12volt laufn lassen?


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

Der Enermax dreht recht hoch, wenn Du den mit 12 Volt laufen lässt, wird es sehr laut. Ich würde eher den BitFenix nehmen. Mehr Disko-Effekt hast Du natürlich mit dem Enermax. Wenn Du die am Board anschließt, und dann im BIOS drosselst, sollten die schon auch OK sein.


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

Habe ja vor die steuerung zu kaufen...kann ich die da nicht mit steuern?
Das mit den 12volt hab ich irgendow gelesen/gehoert, wegen den 7leds...da die sonst nich genug power bekommen.
Hmm ich glaub ich hol jeweils einen - vorerst - und schau mal wie sie laufen!


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Klar kannst Du die Lüfter runterregeln. Die verlieren dann sogar nichtmal an Helligkeit.


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

Oooh perfekt!
Dann hol ich mir mal welche, die sollen ja sehr laufruhig sein vor allem bei 800rpm...

Der bereits eingebaute blue led luefter im cm690IIadvanced ist ja auch nicht sehr laut, oder? Wuerde den enermax dann vorne reinsetzen, da kommt er am meisten zur geltung, schaetze ich.
Einen bitfenix oben, mit dem blue, der bereits eingebaut war(falls er nicht zu laut sein sollte und hinten evtl nen 120er enermax...die 4 koennte ich dann ansteuern, wobeo die 3 ausblasenden dann selbst bei sehr niedrigen umdrehungen ja locken einen unterdruck bilden.

Hab noch so ne mehrfarbige led leiste(war n 4erpack, jedoch hab ich 3 am monitor angebracht als ne art ambilight und die 4 ist ueber, sozusagen, die koennt ich dann ja unten anbringen, vorm netzteil und dann durch eins der wasserkuehlungs-schlauchloecher verkabeln, korrekt?

Boah hab so 'hunger' auf den pc...glaub den bau ich zusammen und wenn ich fertig bin und alles funktioniert, bei ich ihn wieder auseinander ,um ihn dann wieder aufzubauen ;D
Nur wegen dem gefuehl!!
Glaub hab ein neues hobby gefunden..hab lust mehr uebers uebertakten, zusammenbauen etc zu erfahren


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Klingt gut.  Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln und Modden.


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

Wie war das: als bezahlung wird hier nur ne fotoserie geduldet?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Fotos und Like-Buttons sind Pflicht


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

Likebuttons?
Soll ich dann nachtraeglich eure kommis liken? ;D


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Ja, aber nur die lustigen, sinnfreien und die mit dem gewissen WTF-Effekt.


----------



## schonya4 (27. Januar 2012)

haha des nen ich mal gut


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

haha alles klar! 

wieso gibts den enermax egtl nicht in 140 und nur in 120 ? :'(
reicht ein 120er vorne, wenn hinten 1x120 und oben 2x140er sind?
und bei welchen lüftern kann man keine case spätzle benutzen?
bestelle 1x enermax grün led
1x bitfenix green 120 und einen in 140
bereits im case is ein 140er blue led und ein 120 non.led

und was ist snnvoller, den vorderen FAN ganz unten oder weiter oben anbringen (CM 690 II advanced)? wegen kühlung der ssd weiter oben? (ne hdd wird später erst gekauft) oder ganz unten damit dem luftstrom nix im weg steht`?

(wieso kann man per handy nicht liken und das profil einsehen?


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

die roten und blauen gibts in 140 ^^


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> die roten und blauen gibts in 140 ^^


 
solche spielverderber! ::'(


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

kanns höchstens vegas trio kaufen und auf grün stellen...


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

Is der nicht auch nur 120?


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

ka dacht den trio gäbs auch in 140? 
dann wohl nicht ^^


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

2 Lüfter reichen völlig aus. Wenn Du übertakten willst, sind 3-4 Lüfter aber schon besser. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> 2 Lüfter reichen völlig aus. Wenn Du übertakten willst, sind 3-4 Lüfter aber schon besser. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung.


 
Du übertreibst ja eh immer! 


Danke jonasf, die Idee war ja gar nicht mal so shclecht, aber die sind ja Spielverderber!!
Hab jedoch ne mehrfarbige LED-Leiste über, die ich je nach gewüsnschter Farbe einstellen kann bzw den automatisch wechselnden Modus einschalten kann, als Farbgebungsmöglichkeit, bei Bedarf!


BTW brauch ich die Case Spätzle bzw sind die so vorteilhaft und passen die zu den Lüftern/Case?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Die Enermax Vegas sind afaik schon entkoppelt. Die Enermax T.B.Apollish aber nicht, da bräuchtest Du Case Spätzle.


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

die passen durch jedes lüfter / case loch ^^
die sind schon gut... obs notwendig ist 
ich hab se und ich hör nix ^^

yep die vegas haben gummientkoppler dabei oderso


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

muchas gracias, also hol ich mir mal welche dazu, schaden kanns ja nicht...für den euro...aber sollen teilweise schwer reingehen, habe ich gelesen!

Gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit die Lichter im Pc, bzw die led leisten oder lüfter zum beat der musik "tanzen" zu lassen, wie funktioniert das dann ?


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

jop da musste recht dran rupfen. musst dich nur trauen 
hatte auch das gefühl ich bin im krieg aber ging einigermaßen fix (obwohls 16 waren bei mir)


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

ja bei mir sinds 12 
naja bin zum glück nicht einer von dem kaliber: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=285828954805956&set=pu.177087252346794&type=1
also werde ich das schon packen!


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

hahaha dann viel erfolg


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

Warte auf das Geld der Steuerbehörde!  dann wird bestellt...wenns schlecht läuft erst ende feb :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

Das Geld ist bei den Griechen, frag da nach.


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

haha!
meins nicht! 
Student ohne deutsche  Staatsangehörigkeit! ;D - und NOCH kein EU-Mitglied! 
sollte sparen, da die Preise nächstes Jahr dan bestimmt shcön steigen werden, dei der Euroeinführung etc


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> haha!
> meins nicht!
> Student ohne deutsche  Staatsangehörigkeit! ;D - und NOCH kein EU-Mitglied!
> sollte sparen, da die Preise nächstes Jahr dan bestimmt shcön steigen werden, dei der Euroeinführung etc


 
Wollen die Schweizer etwa in die EU?


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wollen die Schweizer etwa in die EU?


 
eigentlich ja nicht.... ^^
ist er schweizer?


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

Tipp: Treten gleich gegen den Gastgeber der Handball EM im Halbfinale an!


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

ich wollt doch schon sagen kroate weil er kr0 heißt... -.-


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

korrekt 
jo kr0 - kroate und kris 

holen wir uns den totel passend zum eintritt in die EU


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

krass was frankreich abgezogen hat. 
die warn ja voll kacke...
von den deutschen brauchen wir ganich reden wobei 1 spiel ja richtig geil war...


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

habs bier zeitlich nie geschafft spiele groß anzuschaun, aber ja die franzosen habenstark enttäuscht und die deutsche mannschaft hatte mehr potential!
aber egal!

ICH HAB SO LUST ZU BASTELN!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Tipp: Treten gleich gegen den Gastgeber der Handball EM im Halbfinale an!


 
Jugoslawien?


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jugoslawien?


 
Beide Mannschaften waren mal Bestandteil des ehemaligen Jugoslawien! 
jedoch treten "WIR" gegen den Gastgeber an


----------



## kr0 (31. Januar 2012)

I5 2500k boxed
Asus dcII 560 448
CM690II advanced usb3 window
Teamgroup 8gb 1333
BQ 530W L8
Asrock z68 extr.4gen3
Matterhorn
Ssd: 128 m4, samsung 830 oder die..performance pro
Win7 home prem 64bit
Softy's cardreader
Und 4fache lueftersteuerung(hab den namen grad nich im kopf)
3x case spaetzle
2x bitfenix spectre green 140er
1x apollish green 120er
(Wie is der coolermaster sickleflow green led denn?) Der hat nen schwarzen rahmen, der passt dann ins case, aber man koennte ja die durchsichtigen rahmen dann auch spaeter schwarz lackieren oder?
Hdd kommt spaeter..
Jetzt meine frage: reicht die laenge aller kabel um ein orgentliches km zu machen oder sollte man bestimmt verlaengerungen schon vorab kaufen?
Habe vor spaeter irgendwann die kabel noch zu sleeven..damit alles innen schwarz ist!


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

Knapp kann es mit dem 8pol CPU-Stromstecker werden, da gäbe es so eine Verlängerung: 8in verlaengerung eps 12volt in Einbauzubehör | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sieht alles prima aus  v.a. der Card Reader


----------



## kr0 (31. Januar 2012)

Es waere nur knapp wenn ich versuchen wuerde das kabelmanagement ordentlich hinzubekommen?

So wuerde es ja passen, wenn es 'quer' durchs gehauese geht?
Dann werd ich vermutlich erstmal schaun wie es so ohne verlaengerung hinhaut und wenn nicht, dann hol ich mir die und eventuell noch andere verlaengerungen oder modding stuff!

Haha ja der kommt rein, und ne kekspackung geht an dich! 
Wuerdest du bei einem preis um 1200 nen blueray-player einbauen, wenn man bisher keinen bluerayfaehigen player hat?
Wenn ja, welchen wuerdest du empfehlen?

Und was fuer ne anlage wuerdest du empfehlen? Falls eine folgen sollte?


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du das Kabel direkt verlegst, reicht das schon aus.

Keine Ahnung, ob Du einen BluRay Player brauchst  Diese hier könntest du nehmen: 
ROM: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder BD-Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kr0 (31. Januar 2012)

Naja das blueray laufwerk kommt,wenn ueberhaupt, erst spaeter...hab ja dann genau einen slot noch frei(dvdbrenner,luftsteuerung,cardreader von 4verfuegbaren plaetzen)

Werd mich dann auf die beleuchtung etc fixieren also leichtes modding, was echt geil aussieht sind die beleuchteten led-ram-riegel!  kann man nur die leds+aufsatz fuer normale ramriegel kaufen? Oder muss man dann sofort die mit led bestueckten rams kaufen?


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

Puh, ich hab den mal vor langer Zeit gesehen, hast Du mal nen Link?

Alternativ gibt es höchst sinnfreie RAM-LED-Kühler  : Luftkühlung/RAM-Kühler | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kr0 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich schicks dir spaeter, bin am handy on, hab den im modding-bereich gesehen irgendwo...zwischen den 900seiten


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

Ok. :d


----------



## kr0 (1. Februar 2012)

Crucial Ballistix Tracer dürften das dann sein, aber wieso sind die nirgends erhltlich, wenn man bei gz.de schaut?
Bild angefügt.

Edit1: Hab jetzt doch vor mir 2 140er bitfenix green LED 140er zu holen (da es nur 120er apollish gibt) als 2 topfans(passen ja 2x140er rein oder?) und dann 2 apollish 120er - jetzt die frage: soll ich mir beide als normale appolish oder apollish vegas holen oder einen so einen so?
einen werde ich vorne und einen als back-fan einbauen, der effekte wegen, oder wird das matterhorn den hinteren zu sehr verdecken? (laut werden sie eh nicht, da ich sie per lüftersteurerung runterregel)

Edit2: die originalen bau ich raus : 2x140er (einer blue led) und einen 120er und bau mir davon dann nen ventilator für den sommer HAHA 
wobei ich ja den 120er noch als bottemfan einbauen könnte nur könnte der nicht gesteuert werden ausser ich schließe ihn nur mit 5V an, dann dreht er langsamer aber konstant, oder?

Edit3: Gibt es eigentlich ne Seite wo ma sich das Case und dann eben ausgesuchtes LW, Cardreader und Luftsteurerung und so eingebaut darstellen lassen kann? Wäre ja eigentlich nicht so anspruchsvoll, Bilder vond er Front gibts ja so oder so von den Cases und dann eben die andern könnte man doch mit wenig aufwand auf drauf projezieren oder so...wäre doch mal was für so nen motivierten azubi oder sowas?
UND wenn es das noch nciht gibt...WARUM?! 
wie ich sagte...nachts geht mir viel durch den kopf (und das ohne irgendwelche drogen )  - will nich wissen wies mit wäre! 

Die Idee kam mir - weil man ja an Autos, auf den Herstellerseite etc, zB sich die Felgen eben am Fahrzeug anzeigen lassen kann....wenn ihr wisst was ich meine!

Danke für die Geduld mit mir 
oder sind meine gedanken total verkehrt? 
kann man egtl so mini leds kaufen und dann auf die teamgroup RAMs heften?  bzw am Mobo, an den ecken oder so? - nachts werd ich immer so kreativ, vielleicht gehts euch nich anders 


Edit4: hier mal was banales...Print.exe sei dank


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, der Crucial RAM. Der ist nicht mehr verfügbar, scheint  wohl nicht so der Renner gewesen zu sein 

Lüfter ist Geschmackssache, mehr Disko Effekt hast Du mit dem Vegas Lüfter. In Verbindung mit der Lüftersteuerung wäre der normale Apollish aber wohl besser geeignet.

Hier gibts Videos dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wve9ZkKdbkw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrpi2gcZnCY



Was machst Du da mit meinem süßen kleinen Card Reader??!   Den kannst Du doch nicht so aufblasen  Der kommt in einen 3,5" Schacht, nicht in einen 5,25" Einschub.


----------



## kr0 (1. Februar 2012)

Ja sieht wohl so aus, aber besteht die Möglichkeit eben so mini led straenge auf normale RAMS zu heften und ans MoBO oder sollte ich da mal eher im modding-bereich nachfragen?

Oh sorry, haha!  hat das Case denn so ienen 3.5" Schacht oder der Cardreader oder müsste ma den extra bestellen?

Wieso is der normale besser für die LuSteuerung geeignet? (der vegas hat doch ne kleien steuereinheit mit dabei?)

brauchen die apollish überhaupt case spaetzle?


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2012)

Beim Gehäuse ist ein 3,5"- Einschub dabei soweit ich weiß.

Beim  Apollish Vegas soll es angeblich Probleme mit derm Beleuchtung geben, wenn man die Spannung mit einer anderen Lüftersteuerung reduziert (schau mal das oben verlinkte Review an^^).

Case Spätzle brauchst Du nicht, da sind bereits Entkoppler dabei. Das darf man bei dem Preis auch erwarten


----------



## jonasf (1. Februar 2012)

die apollishs leuchten auch schwächer wenn man mit der lüftersteuerung (bei mir kaze master ace) regelt 
aber probleme gibts keine also es leuchten alle leds und wenn man den strom wieder freigibt dann wirds auch wieder fett hell


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2012)

Welche hast Du nochmal, jonas? Die normalen oder die Vegas?


----------



## Accipiper (1. Februar 2012)

@ jonasf:

Kannst du die Kaze master ace empfehlen, bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir die zulege?? (Hier mein Thread)


----------



## jonasf (1. Februar 2012)

ich hab die normalen apollishs mit case spätzle.

ich find die ace gut 
hab da allerdings auch keine referenzen sonst ^^
find sie sehr schick


----------



## kr0 (2. Februar 2012)

Also solls nur bei den vegas probleme geben? Und wenn man sie runterrregelt...werden sie schwacher?
Kann man denn im bios die drehzahl runterregeln aber die 12Vlassen wegen der beleuchtung oder so?

Edit:wobei beim vegas ja ne steuerung dabei is...da kann man ja die drehzahl runterregeln ohne die leds zu schwaechen?
Kann man das beim kaze ace nicht dann auch irgendwie hinbekommen?


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2012)

Die LED's werden dunkler, wenn Du die Spannung reduzierst, das kannst Du nicht vermeiden, außer Du bastelst die Steuerung mit rein, die bei den Vegas Lüftern dabei ist.

3pin Lüfter können nur über die Spannung geregelt werden. Bei 4-pin PWM-Lüftern beträgt die Spannung konstant 12 Volt und die Steuerung erfolgt über das PWM-Signal. Die gibt es aber nicht in grün.


----------



## jonasf (2. Februar 2012)

aber die vegas gibts als trio wo du rot, blau und grün hast


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2012)

Dann bräuchte er aber ein Lüftersteuerung für PWM Lüfter. 

PWM in Luftkühlung/Zubehör | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kr0 (2. Februar 2012)

Oha...ihr banditen!
Ich les mir das spaeter daheim durch und frage dann weiter!
Freut euch schon drauf! Haha


----------



## jonasf (2. Februar 2012)

viel spaß beim beantworten softy 
ich bin ja abends bekanntlich eher am zocken (oder vögeln )


----------



## kr0 (2. Februar 2012)

Kannst doch bestimmt mit einer hand tippen, was die andere macht is mir egal


----------



## jonasf (2. Februar 2012)

zocken geht nur mit beiden und dir während dem vögeln zu schreiben wär creepy... 
und ich meinte tatsächlich vögeln


----------



## kr0 (2. Februar 2012)

Die aufblasbare uschi kannst beim zocken auch so unter den tisch klemmen  haha


----------



## jonasf (2. Februar 2012)

wenn er wüsste 
nene danke da is nicht mit zu spassen!! zocken ist purer ernst da wird keine ablenkung geduldet.... 
wobei ich bei mw3 schon n bissl auf meinen score achte ^^ ("n bissl" is gut )


----------



## kr0 (2. Februar 2012)

Haha du vogel! ;D


----------



## jonasf (2. Februar 2012)

was zockst du denn eig so? bzw wirst? ^^


----------



## kr0 (2. Februar 2012)

Hab seit laengerem nix mehr gezockt, ausser solitaer, da mein pc einfach furchtbar ist!
Sonst natuerlich the best shooter ever cs1.6 - wobei wenn ich ausm game betrieb auf den desktop bin und wieder zurueck wollte...ist mein rechner abgeschmiert und hatte laggs etc...hat kein spass gemacht...
Dann ab und an css(wobei das game lame is-aber mit freunden, die meinen nen alten 1.6hasen kleinzukriegen, reichts)
Dann die beta von global offense...mit dem rechner unmoeglich!
Hab vor bf3 zu holen und evtl au mw3 jedoch ueberleg ich mir das noch, aufn rennspiel haette ich bock..spaeter vlt 3d(dafuer braucht man ja dann ne shutterbrille oder?) Also 3dvision nvidia graka und der benq xl2410t hab ich ja dann..
Aber das hat noch zeit hab mehr lust zu schrauben derzeit!
Was zockst du?
Command n conquer wuerd mich ma wieder reizen..das is aber schon ewig geht...s letzte was gluab tiberium wars oder so haha


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Februar 2012)

BF3 wird mit dem neuen PC sicher spaßig...


----------



## kr0 (3. Februar 2012)

@redbull: meinst weil es dan gut läuft? 
PS: hör doch auf mir die vorfreude noch mehr zu erhöhen!!  

aber nochmal zu den lüftern und der steuerung..:
Es gibt die Apollish Vegas grün Lüfter (die sind 3Pin) und die bitfenix spectre grün(ebenso 3Pin) - die kann ich mit dem kaze ace alle ansteuern, richtig? (aber bei langsamer drehzahl werden die leds auch schwächer weils über die voltzahl geregelt wird, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?)

dann gibt es noch die Thermaltake Thunderblade grün 120x120x25mm, 1800rpm, 118.6m³/h, 31.7dB(A) (AF0031) | Geizhals Deutschland oder die Enermax T.B.Vegas Trio als 4pin pwm anschluss
passen die jetzt ans kaze ace? oder muss ich da ne pwm steuerung holen? wie zB die NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ?
Mit dem bleiben die Leds dann immer voll leuchtend, aber ich kann die drehzahl drosseln?
habt ihr vlt feedback zu den lüftern oder der steuerung?
hab gesehen, es gibt adapterkabel von 3 auf 4pin...wäre das ne option dann für die apollish vegas?

wobei der kaze master ace ja geiler aussieht!

hoffe ihr habt antworten auf meine fragen! 

PPS: Tastaturauswahl: X4, G110, G510, G19 - wobei die glaub viel zu teuer is oO und wie is die soundkarte in en tastaturen? lieber am pc oder doch an der tasta anschliessen? (in einem review meinte einer, dass es besser sei an der tasta, da es ber usb verbunden wird (wg tasta)
favorisiert sind x4 und g110 vlt später mal wenn die g19 preiswerter wird sie holen - oder habt ihr ndere vorschläge?

Sound: Superlux HD668B das soll ja ganz gut sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre - is der aufstieg zum Creative Aurvana Live!, Klinke lohnend? 30 bzw 55 euro also doppelter preis ca - gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir ist es so, dass die LED's schwächer leuchten, wenn ich die Lüfter am Kaze Master runterregle. Der Thermaltake Thunderblade ist ein 3-pin Lüfter, das ist wohl falsch bei geizhals angegeben.

Mit PWM-Lüftersteuerungen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.

Es gab mal eine Adapterlösung von 3pin auf PWM, aber ich glaube, die ist nicht mehr erhältlich. --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/99796-usertest-nanoxia-pwmx-pwm-zu-3pin-adapter.html


----------



## kr0 (3. Februar 2012)

Naja ich glaub ich bleib bei kazemaster ace und den apollishs!
Wie laut sind die denn bei voller drehzahl?
Eher den trio oder ned apollish vegas? Sind die gleichauf, sprich lautstaerke und leistung? - da liegt ja eh ne steuerung bei, kann man die einfach entfernen, wenn man den am kaze ace anschliesst?
Naja notfalls bau ich die original luefter noch ein und setz sie an den kaze master ace und die apollish schliess ich nich an den ace und regel die mit dem eigenen mitgelieferten regler 

Kannst du mir n vorschlag zu den tastaturen und dem headphon geben?


----------



## jonasf (3. Februar 2012)

apollishs hörst du auch bei voller drehzahl nicht.
ich betreibe 4 stück 
allerdings die normalen apollish mit case spätzle.
trio dann wenn du grün willst. apollish vegas würd ich nicht nehmen und dann die normalen apollishs nehmen stattdessen


----------



## kr0 (3. Februar 2012)

Wieso die vegas nich empfehlen?
Sind die trio's nich schon entkoppelt?


----------



## jonasf (3. Februar 2012)

doch.
aber vegas würd ich WENN nur als trio nehmen (also wenn du grün willst)
vegas red / blue würd ich nicht nehmen weil der preisunterschied zu den apollishs zu groß ist. für den preis bekommst du 2 + spätzle


----------



## kr0 (3. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, dann nehm ich 2 trios und 2 bitfenix spectre und 4 case spätzle..
und den kaze master ace...passt das so alles?

was sagt ihr zu dem NT: http://geizhals.de/702895
oder is das ein L7?


----------



## Accipiper (4. Februar 2012)

Ich würde eher das hier nehmen (Pure Power 530W). Das hat noch Kabelmanagement und kostet ca. 5€ weniger


----------



## jonasf (4. Februar 2012)

die vegas trio sind schon entkoppelt  da brauchst du keine spätzle mehr.
also 2 mal spätzle

die vegas steuerst du dann über die vegas eigene steuerung?

zum NT: ka :/
passt preislich kaum zu irgend einem anderen be quiet! 500W
vom desing hät ich auf das da getippt (auch wegen der gold zertifizierung) aber  (preisunterschied wäre ja komisch?!)



Accipiper schrieb:


> Ich würde eher das hier nehmen  (Pure Power 530W). Das hat noch  Kabelmanagement und kostet ca. 5€ weniger


 
ist aber nur bronze zertifiziert. für 5€ mehr gold und kein CM würd ich das gold nehmen...
aber ka was die basis zu dem ist :/



EDIT:
es ist das von mir verlinkt (@ google suche) 
ob das efficient power was taugt  (@ link)
gleiche elektronik wie straight power e9? klingt gut... (@ link)
also: das efficient powert ist einfach nur die version für den asiatischen markt, bietet aber anscheinend genau das gleiche (nur halt gold zertifiziert) dafür kein CM und keine gesleevten kabel (die hat aber die pcgh edition)
ich denke das sollte man kaufen können.
habe leider keine tests gefunden aber alles was ich gelesen hab ist das eigentlich ein e9 mit leicht anderem design...


----------



## Accipiper (4. Februar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> vom desing hät ich auf das da getippt (auch wegen der gold zertifizierung) aber  (preisunterschied wäre ja komisch?!)


 
Für das Geld würde ich dann wieder lieber das Straight Power E9 nehmen. Gut noch ein Stück teurer, aber Kabelmanagement und 80+ Gold.


----------



## jonasf (4. Februar 2012)

Accipiper schrieb:


> Für das Geld würde ich dann wieder lieber das Straight Power E9 nehmen. Gut noch ein Stück teurer, aber Kabelmanagement und 80+ Gold.


 
gold ist das andere ja auch 
und die pcgh edition hat sogar gesleevte kabel 
der niedrige preis könnte von tieferen NT preisen auf dem asiatischen markt kommen...
und es ist ja schon ne ecke günstiger als das e9. einziger unterschied 120er lüfter statt 135er...

so und jetzt gehts ab in die berge bis am dienstag ^^


----------



## Accipiper (4. Februar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> gold ist das andere ja auch
> und die pcgh edition hat sogar gesleevte kabel
> der niedrige preis könnte von tieferen NT preisen auf dem asiatischen markt kommen...
> und es ist ja schon ne ecke günstiger als das e9. einziger unterschied 120er lüfter statt 135er...
> ...



Also mir würde das Kabelmanagement trotzdem mehr gefallen. Zumal das NT eigentlich nur positive Bewertungen hat, soweit ich bisher was gelesen hab. Das andere ist aber sicher auch io


----------



## jonasf (4. Februar 2012)

jo CM ist ne coole sache.
vermiss es schon ein bissl am antec hcg 520...
aber 20€? ka bei so "kleinen" netzteilen hängt dann 1 sata kabel mit 3 anschlüssen rum oder so... das ist zu verschmerzen...
das e9 ist super. halt relativ teuer...
könnte man sonst auch richtung cougar gx 600 gehen 
oder seasonic 560W wobei die beide nochn tick teurer sind ^^

bin echt ma raus ^^
wünsch dann viel spaß beim bestellen kris ^^


----------



## kr0 (4. Februar 2012)

nene ich bleib beim 530 L8, wollt nur hören was ihr sagt, da es ja gold+ hat....aber vielen dank euch!

Dann werdens 2xTrio anstatt der apollish vegas,wobei ei den vegas ja so ne kleine steuereunheit dabei is, mit der man die drehzahl und die lichteffekte stuern kann, bei den trio ist ja nur der effektmodiwechsel möglich, oder?
jonasf: merci mol! 

Jungs ich weiß nicht ob ich meine INtelli Explorer 3.0 gegen eine sensei tauschen soll....bzw ob ich mir die sensei hole, die ist shcon sehr verlockend!!
und beim keyboard bin ich mir ebenso nicht sicher ob Sindewinder X4, X6 oder doch die G110 (da USb und audioein-/ausgang+kabelführungskerben an unterseite  alles ganz praktisch) (dazu gefällt mir dass diemultimediatasten gut angeordnet sind) die G19 wäre top, aber bin ja ned lebensmüde und hol mir die für 120 oO
Habt ihr Meinungs#ußerungen dazu?

Danke


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. Februar 2012)

Die hier hab ich selber, ist eine Super Maus, liegt (auch nach Stunden) bequem in der Hand und ist 100% Spieletauglich. Kannst du außedem mit Gewichten individuell nach deinen Gewohnheiten anpassen: Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse, USB

Dazu passen die Logitech G110 (wichtig: Deutsches Layout [es sei denn du bist des polnischen mächtig ]) Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE


----------



## kr0 (4. Februar 2012)

hatte die mx518 efresh und hab se verschenkt, die is ja der g500 sehr ähnlich..
die sensei reizt mich irgendwie mehr - aer vlt hol ich mir auch beide, schau se mir an und schick eine zurück...

jahast du die g110?
hab ne ultra dünne cherry billig tasta derzeit...wird bestimmt ne umgewöhnnung zurück zu den hohen tasten...kanst du was zu ihr sagen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. Februar 2012)

Geht ne? N Freund ist von seiner Laptop Tastatur auf die halbhohe Microsoft Sidewinder X4 umgestiegen und hat kaum was gemerkt. Weiß nicht wie das bei dir ist, das kommt auch drauf an wie sehr du das andere Layout gewohnt bist.

Als Maus Alternativen kannst du dir mal Roccat Kone [+] Laser Gaming Mouse, USB und Microsoft SideWinder X8 Gaming Mouse, USB angucken


----------



## kr0 (4. Februar 2012)

wenn man seine Maus an der G110 anschliesst, am USB Hub, funktioniert sie dann einwandfrei oder ist die übertragunsrate geringer als wenn ich sie direkt am PC anschliessen würde?
Dasselbe noch für Headset...verliert ma an qualität oder so, wenn man es am audioein-/ausgang bzw usb der Tastatur anschließt im vergleich zum "normalen" pc anshcluss?


edit: mir is grad was eingefallen bezueglich dr luefter: das case besitzt ja ein an/aus-schalter für das licht des vorderen lüfters. jönnte man den schalter auch zb für die oberen lüfter verwenden, also mit nem adapter die 2 top-fans an den an/ausknopf anschliessen?
denn die apollish trios habe eh ihren eignen schalter und per lüftersteuerung kann ich ja die drehzahl dann unabhängig vom leuchten steuern..
ist der gedanke nachvollziehbar?


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. Februar 2012)

Das die Qualität beim Anschluss an die Tastatur leidet, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Mit den Lüftern musst du selber gucken ob das funktioniert. Hab ich keine Ahnung, glaub aber eher nicht...


----------



## kr0 (5. Februar 2012)

Danke meister! 

Naja Tasta entweder X4 oder G510 muss mir noch überlegen.....
Maus: wenn, dann die sensei..aber noch nicht safe!

Und wegen den Lüftern....hmm am besten ich probiers einfach aus 
warte nur wauf meingeld..zum bestellen :/


----------



## kr0 (14. Februar 2012)

Sodele nun hab ich mich fuer die xonar dg entschieden und muss mich zwischen den kh's entscheiden:
Hoffe ihr habt bereits erfahrungen sammeln koennen ,um mir zu helfen.

Shure 440
Akg k 530
Superlux hd 681
superlux hd 668
Superlux hd 330

Danke!


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2012)

Erfahrung habe ich da nur mit dem AKG K530. Der Klang ist super, der Tragekomfort... naja, aber da sind die individuellen Vorlieben ja recht unterschiedlich.

Daher wäre meine Empfehlung, die KH erstmal in einem Fachgeschäft probezuhören und probezutragen. Oder Du bestellst Dir 2 oder 3 und schickst die anderen wieder zurück. Du hast ja 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht bei online-Käufen.


----------



## jonasf (14. Februar 2012)

der akg sieht leider etwas bescheiden aus 
ich überleg auch schon lang rum... bei mir gehts eher richtung akg 701 aber 
konnt die leider nicht probehören (nur die quincy jones version die nochmal ne ganze ecke teurer ist >.<)


----------



## kr0 (14. Februar 2012)

Den akg kann ich nich einfach so bestellen, da der im forum hier verkauft wird....
Die. Luxe werd ich bestellen und das shure hatte ich schon probiert, nur ist die frage ob er den preis wert ist...optisch ist er am 'leckersten'!
Der 330 ist irgendwie noch realtiv unbekannt...
Kann man bei thomann per rechnung bestellen oder so, dass man erst in 14 tagen zahlen muss, wenn man sich entschieden hat welchen man will un den rest zurueckshickt?


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2012)

Das glaube ich kaum, dass es einen Händler gibt, der die Sachen im Voraus verschickt. Die haben doch keinen Bock, dann ihrem KH /ihrem Geld nachzurennen.


----------



## jonasf (14. Februar 2012)

das hab ich mir auch überlegt mit rechnung >.<
in meinem fall würden halt >300CHF anfallen pro kopfhörer >.< 
ich hab eig keine lust KH im wert von 1000CHF zu zahlen


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du nicht genug auf dem Konto hast, musst Du sie halt nacheinander bestellen  Blöd ist dann aber, dass Du keinen direkten Vergleich hast.


----------



## jonasf (14. Februar 2012)

ach genug hätte ich schon 
aber ist ja trotzdem doof... iwie 1000chf zahlen und nachher warten bis ich sie wieder hab unso >.<


----------



## kr0 (14. Februar 2012)

Ja eben....das muss doch irgendwie mit rechnung gehen....
Wenn man sich da fuer hunderte euro was bestellt und dann spaeter wieder auf das geld warten muss ist doch kacke!

Vpr allem wenn man mit dem geld anderweitig arbeiten moechte


----------



## kr0 (24. Februar 2012)

was haltet ihr von dem cpu-kühler:
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) | Geizhals Deutschland

anstelle des normalen matterhorns?

gruß


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Ein 2. Lüfter bringt nur ein paar °C Performanceunterschied. Der Kühler ist gut, aber ich finde den zu teuer. Da gibt es schon einen etwas leistungsstärkeren Thermalright Silver Arrow oder den EKL  Alpeföhn K2.


----------



## jonasf (24. Februar 2012)

wie geil sieht der denn aus?! 
wobei er mir mit grünen leds besser gefallen würde ^^


----------



## kr0 (24. Februar 2012)

an sich kann man sich ja auch den normalen matterhiorn holen und 2 lüfter seiner wahl draufschrauben oder geht das nicht wegem anschluss ans mobo? bz gibts da adapter für?


----------



## jonasf (24. Februar 2012)

genau 
softy hat 2 oder 3 drauf das sollte iwie gehen...


----------



## kr0 (24. Februar 2012)

was hat er ?  haha


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hab auf dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 3 Lüfter  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952.html

Viele Boards haben mittlerweile 2 CPU_FAN-4pin Anschlüsse. Ansonsten gibt es noch Diverse 4pin PWM Y-Kabel. Vielleicht ist beim Matterhorn Shamrock bereits eines dabei, zumindest beim K2 können beide Lüfter an einen PWM Anschluss gestöpselt werden.


----------



## kr0 (24. Februar 2012)

krasses teil!!! 

weißt du ob das z68 exreme4 gen3 2 solche anschlüsse hat?
würd mir dann das normale matterhorn holen und 2 individuelle lüfter holen und drausschrauben, mit solch einem adapter, wenn das denn geht...denn die cpu-fans sind ja ein wenig kleiner bzw deren rahmen ist nicht so ausgebaut wie bei den gehäuse lüftern, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Ja hat es. Das mit den Rahmen verstehe ich nicht 

Die Shamrock Edition hätte eine Y-Weiche dabei: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition


----------



## jonasf (24. Februar 2012)

sollte das p67 extreme4 also auch 2 haben he? *freuz*


----------



## kr0 (24. Februar 2012)

ok, dann is ja wunderbar!
das war wohl eine optische täuschung, hab den cluster mal mit dem shamrock lüfter verglichen, dieser wirkt halt leichter und schmaler, da seine ecken nur über das runde lüfterloch verbunden sind und somit besser dämpfen nehme ich an und nicht wie beim enermax ein komplett rechteckiger rahmen drumherumgeht, wenn du verstehst 
******* zu erklären, bzw ich stelle mich dumm an 

wäre also preislich nicht verkehrt, den normalen matterhorn zu holen und noch einen anderen lüfter zusätzlich dazu einzubauen?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Huch, ich seh grad, das P67 und Z68 Extreme4 haben je einen 4pin PWM CPU_FAN und einen 3pin CPU-FAN Anschluss.

Allerdings gibt es auch einen 4-pin PWM CHA-FAN Anschluss, da könnte man auch den 2. Lüfter anschließen und regeln.


----------



## kr0 (24. Februar 2012)

zum glück sagt mir das alles nichts


----------



## jonasf (24. Februar 2012)




----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Ist doch nicht so schwer 

Also Du hast einen 4pin PWM CPU_FAN Anschluss, einen 3pin CPU_FAN Anschluss und einen 4-pin CHA_FAN Anschluss (für Gehäuselüfter)


----------



## kr0 (24. Februar 2012)

was is der unteschied zwischen dem 3 und 4 pin cpufananshcluss?
nur einen 4 pin gehäsuelüfgter anshcluss? und wenn ich 4 lüfter einbauen will?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

3pin Lüfter werden über die Spannung geregelt. 4pin Lüfter laufen ständig mit 12 Volt, und werden über das PWM Signal (der 4. pin) gesteuert. 

Für CPU Kühler werden üblicherweise 4pin Lüfter verwendet, für Gehäuselüfter 3pin. 

Willst Du mehr Lüfter regeln, kannst du ein Y-Kabel nehmen, oder Du brauchst eine Lüftersteuerung. Mehr als 2 Lüfter würde ich nicht an einem Boardanschluss anschließen, sonst kann was durchschmoren


----------



## kr0 (24. Februar 2012)

ja wird eh ne lüftersteuerung reinkommen die bis zu 4 lüfter regelt und an den cpukühler kommen bis zu 2 sran, vlt das shamrock oder das normale und 2 andere lüfter vlt beleuchtete...
aber wenns soweit is frag ich nochmal nach


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Jup, das kriegen wir schon geregelt


----------



## kr0 (24. Februar 2012)

schließlich bist du der doc....naja mit ein paar gewöhnungsbedürftigen methodenm, wenn man dem bild trauen darf :;D


----------



## kr0 (21. März 2012)

ALso in 2 WOchen sollten die Steuerrückzahlungen eintreffen und ich das ganze Geld dann zusammenhaben.
bisher erworben habe ich:
HD 681, XOnar DG, X4 Keyboard, g500, Lüfter und 500gb f3 hdd

geplant:
i5 2500k - 180eur
128gb m4 - 135eur
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 - 250eur
ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 - 150eur
LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk - 16eur
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition - 60eur
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster -100eur
be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 - 65eur
Lamptron FC5V2 -40 eur
cluster/bitfenix140er/vegas trio - 50eur
case spätze

ca 1050 Euro!

Habt ihr was dran auszusetzen? Wegen hitzstau am MB, wg graka, soka etc? Wenn ich mal ne xonar dx hol oder ne tv karte reinmach...passt das alles aufs mobo?
 EVtl kommt das HD 668b, wenn es endlich mal lieferbar wäre, weil das 681 dann als geschenk weitergeht!
Gruß


----------



## Softy (21. März 2012)

Grafikkarte könntest Du Dir auch mal die brandneue HD7870 anschauen, die ist nochmal ein bisschen schneller und sparsamer: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-03-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kr0 (21. März 2012)

Is aber 50euro teurer....wollt egtl zur 560ti, aber bin die 50euro hoch zur 448cores, daher bleib ich bei der...
Bzw was wird die 680denn kosten?


----------



## Accipiper (22. März 2012)

Hab gerade ne Mail von Caseking bekommen. Die GeForce 680 liegt bei 480-530€.


----------



## kr0 (22. März 2012)

Ok, danke dir schon mal!
Es wird ja auch 'schwaechere keplerkarten geben, wie 660 oder? Habt ihr da schon was gehoert?


----------



## Accipiper (22. März 2012)

Ja klar, wirds auch geben:

Nvidia Geforce GTX 660: Die Kepler-Midrange-GPU - News - CHIP Online
Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 - Deutlich schneller als Geforce GTX 580 und Radeon HD 7970? - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## kr0 (22. März 2012)

Deren preis is aber noch ungewiss?


----------



## Softy (22. März 2012)

Ja, da ist noch nichts bekannt  Heute ist grade erstmal die GTX680 vorgestellt worden.


----------



## kr0 (22. März 2012)

Dacht ich mir=(
Wie war der preiunterschied bei den 560 und 580 bei release?


----------



## Softy (22. März 2012)

Das kannst Du zwar nicht 1:1 übertragen, weil es ja auch davon abhängt, was die Konkurrenz grade so abliefert, aber hier kannst Du die Preise anschauen:

Preisentwicklung für ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Preisentwicklung für ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kr0 (23. März 2012)

Die 560 is ja schon ordentlich billiger gewesen, da ich ne nvidea graka will, ueberlege ich anstatt derasus 560 448 nicht ne 660 hole...oder is der gedanke zu abwaegig?


----------



## Softy (23. März 2012)

Wenn Du warten kannst und willst, kannst Du Dir ja mal die GTX660 anschauen. Ansonsten machst Du mit der GTX560Ti 448 core auch nichts falsch


----------



## kr0 (23. März 2012)

Die wird dann anfang april kommen oder


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Hej jungs, naechsten monat wird bestellt!
Aber hab nun den i5 3570k entdeckt und der i7 2600k laechelt auch ganz nett! Wollte mir egtl den 2500k holen, was sagt ihr zu den anderen 2?
Mobo wird das asrock z68 extreme4gen3, der k2 ist als kuehler schon da, die 8gb ram von teamgroup auch, die samsung f3 ebenso, dazu kommt noch die m4 ssd das bQ 530 pure power gehauese wirds cm 690II adv usb3 mit fenster, bei der graka war ich bei der 560ti 448 von asus, wobei die neuen modelle von nvidia schon ihre vorteile haben aber die 660er wird wohl teurer sein als die 560ti 448 nehm ich an oder? Zu was ratet ihr mir da?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Wenn du im Mai kaufen willst solltest du den 3570k nehmen. Und kauf dir ein Z77 Mainboard wie das Asrock Z77 Pro4.
Die 560 Ti 448 reicht aus.


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Was hat das z77 denn fuer vorteile gegenueber dem z68?
Was is am 3570 besser als beim 2500k oder 2600k?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Der Z77 Chipsatz bringt USB 3 nativ mit.
Der 3570k ist sparsamer als der 2500k.


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Ah ok und igp hat es auch da es ein z-board ist?
Aber hat auch nur 4 kerne und kein smt oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Der Z*7*7 Chipsatz ist der Nachfolger des Z*6*8 Chipsatz.

Nach der Generation 6 folgt die Generation 7.


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der Z77 Chipsatz ist der Nachfolger des Z68 Chipsatz.



Dacht ich mir, werd mir mal die boards anschaun muessen, kennst eins das komplett schwarz gehalten ist?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Da könnte das Pro4 für dich interessant sein.
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mehr Ausstattung bekommst du beim Extreme6.
ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Und das extreme 4?
Wollt mir das z68 extreme4 gen 3 ja erst holen


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Das Z77 Extreme6 ist der direkte Nachfolger des Z68 Extreme4 Gen3.
Du kannst aber auch das Z77 Extreme4 nehmen. Schau auf die Ausstattung die du brauchst.


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Danke werde ich! Das extreme 6 is mir da bissl zu teuer....
Der 3570k is der hoeher getaktet als der 2500k? Beim i7 kommt doch dann auch nen 3xxx raus oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Der 3570k hat wie der 2500k 3,4GHz Standard Takt und 3,8GHz Turbo.


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Nur eben ivy statt sandy? Und eher den i5 ivy anstatt den i7?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Genau. Ivy ist sparsamer als Sandy und hat etwas mehr Leistung pro Takt.
Und als Spiele CPU reicht der i5 aus. Der i7 lohnt da nicht.


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Ok, danke!
Aber wegen dem cpu, der wird bei wieder ne halbe ewigkeit drin sein, lohnt sich da dann der i7, mit dem simulierten 4kernen mehr, also zukunftstechnisch oder lohnt der aufpreis zum i5 ivy wirklich nicht?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Wenn du nur spielen willst lohnt der i7 nicht. Machst du aber auch mal was anderes wo es auf Multi Core Leistung ankommt ist der i7 sinnvoll.
Du musst wissen ob du die 90€ Aufpreis bezahlen willst.


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Wird in zukunft alles multicore-fixierter? Also werden mehr kerne verwendet? Wobei glaub die 4 beim i5 bestimmt lange gut mithalten werden, muss ja nicht the top sein


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Der i7 und der i5 entstammen der gleichen Architektur. Wenn einer zu langsam wird ist auch der andere am Ende. SMT ändert das nicht.


----------



## kr0 (11. April 2012)

Ok, also i7 nur wenn mal mit filmschnitt etc zu tun hat


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

So kannst du das sehen.
Wobei es natürlich deine Entscheidung ist. Wenn du lieber den i7 haben willst weil du dich dadurch besser fühlst dann kauf ihn dir.


----------



## kr0 (12. April 2012)

Neee darauf geb ich n fetten haufen, will was sinnvolles gutes fuer mein geld, was mir in paar jahren auch noch freude bereitet, nachdem mein jetztiger 6+jahre alter lidlpc am verrecken is


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Dann kauf dir den i5 3570k. Damit wirst du lange deine Freude daran haben.


----------



## kr0 (12. April 2012)

Habe ich auch stark vor, wann genau kommt der raus und preislich bei 250? Oder wo?
Dazu das z77 extrem 4 wahrs und graka die 560ti44i von asus wies aussieht. Du wuerdsch mir zum straight power 480 raten anstatt dem pure power 530, ne? Aber preislich doch 20euro mehr! Rest ok?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Der wird Ende April auf den Markt kommen und wohl mit 220€ anfangen. Ich tippe dass er dann Mitte Mai bei unter 200€ liegen wird.
Das Straight Power ist Gold zertifiziert, hat den besseren Lüfter, bessere Kabel und mehr 12V Schienen.


----------



## kr0 (12. April 2012)

Das sind dann wohl fakten die schwer zu schlagen sind, ich setzt mich morgen nochmal vorn pc und schaus mir an und rechne mal alles durch, muss mir die mobos nochma anschaun! Du bistvom extr6begeistert,ne?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Schau dir ein paar Mainboards an. Du kannst dann deinen eigenen Favoriten finden.
Wichtig ist halt nur dass du schaust welche Ausstattung du brauchst und danach suchst du aus.


----------



## kr0 (12. April 2012)

Jepp, werd da eh wieder fragen haben, sprich vlt erhaelst ja auch spontan ne pn, hast ja genug input, qualitativen, soweit ich daseinschaetzen kann


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Wenn du eine spezielle Frage hast kannst du eine PN schicken. Kein Problem.

Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett. Ich muss um 6 aufstehen. Schöne Nacht noch.


----------



## kr0 (12. April 2012)

Merci!
Yop bin au mim handy im bett und warte bis ich die tasten nimm treff!


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Dann lass dich wegschlummern. 

Du kannst deine Zusammenstellungen wie du sie jetzt hast noch mal posten. Vielleicht gibt es da noch was, was ins Auge sticht.


----------



## kr0 (12. April 2012)

Morgen im laufe des tages!
Verwandtschaft zu besuch, 2 kinder, die nicht still sitzen koennen


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Gut. Ich schaue dann nach dem Mittag wenn ich etwas Zeit habe wieder rein.
Bis dann.


----------



## kr0 (12. April 2012)

Sodele hab mir n bissl was durchgeschuat aber noch nicht genau:
meine vorläufige auswahl:

-vom 2500k zum i5 3570k
-asus 560ti 448
-vom z68 extr4 gen3 zu z77 extreme4 oder 6
-bq 530w L8 zum E9 480W
-cm 690II adv. usb3 window
-8gb 1333 teamgroup (bereits vorhanden)
-m4 128gb ssd // 830 samsung 128gb
-f3 500gb (bereits vorhanden)
-alpenföhn k2 (bereits vorhanden)
-sycthe kaze server (vorhanden)
-xonar dg(vorhanden)
-lg dvd brenner(vorhanden)
-evtl cardreader noch und tv karte

frage: wenn graka, soka und dann evtl noch ne karte reinkommt, langen die steckkplätze vom mobo?
was fällt dir noch auf?
gruß


----------



## Thallassa (12. April 2012)

Ich würde das Z77 Extreme 4 nehmen. Steckplätze langen bei allen Brettern. Rest sieht auch gut aus, wobei ich anstatt der 448 cores derzeit lieber wieder eine vollwertige GTX570 (preisssturz), besser eine HD7850 / HD7870 nehmen würde.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Nimm Ivy i5.
Dazu das Z77 Pro4.

Die Steckplätze reichen.


----------



## kr0 (12. April 2012)

Ich les mir noch was übers board, cpu und graka durch..stressiger tag heut!
also mim cpu bin ich mir sicher...wird der ivy i5.
Die Graka schau ich mir mal an, ist die 448 nicht nur unwesentlich langsamer als die 570, welche dafür entschieden teurer ist? von beiden wird ja die asus variante bevorzugt, richtig? bevorzuge nvidia, da ich mal weg von ati will!
das board wahrs das etrm4, da die mehrleistung zum extreme6 nicht den aufpreis wert ist - korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!
die 480W vom E9 langen ja vollkommen aus, auch zum übertrakten und na besseren graka? und es ist den aufpreis von 15euro zum L8 530W wert oder?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Die 448 Cores ist nur knapp hinter der 570. Den Unterschied merkst du nicht.
Das E9 ist besser als das L8. Das E9 ist Gold zertifiziert. Die Kabel sind besser. Der Lüfter ist besser. Die Kabel sind länger. Insgesamt das bessere Paket. Der Aufpreis ist i.O.


----------



## kr0 (12. April 2012)

Also wuerdest du mir zur 448 raten, wenn die 660/670 nicht demnaechst rauskommt?
Das extreme4 als mobo und dafuer halt den aufpreis beim netzteil!


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Ich würde die IGP der CPU nutzen bis die GTX 670 kommt.


----------



## kr0 (13. April 2012)

Wann wird die ca kommen und hast nen ungefaehren preis? Wollt egtl nicht arg viel mehr als 250ausgeben


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Mit 250 kommst du aber nicht hin. Die GTX 670 ist ja der Nachfolger der 570. Also kannst du davon ausgehen dass sie bestimmt 300-350€ kosten wird.
Die 660 fängt vielleicht bei 250€ an aber die kommt garantiert noch später.


----------



## kr0 (13. April 2012)

Und wann ca kann man grob mit der 660 rechnen? Ist die es wert zu warten verglichen zur 560 448 oder 570? Wenn 560 448 oder 570 welche verbraucht weniger ist leiiser etc...also welche empfehlenswerter?
Hab ne ati hd 4xxx im pc...also wird eh n rieden sprung sein


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Ich kann dir das echt nicht sagen. Es sind bisher alles nur Gerüchte wann die Karten kommen und Nvidia sagt nie was zum Release Datum.

Aber der Sprung von der ATI 4000 Reihe zur neuen Nvidia ist schon sehr groß. Das merkst du auf jeden Fall.


----------



## kr0 (13. April 2012)

Denkst also die 250 muecken sind bei einer asus 560ti 448 gut angelegt und ich werd meine freude daran haben in kombination mim i5 3570k mit dm z77 extreme 4, richtig? Brauche also die kepler nicht? Zudem is die asus variante der 448 auch relativ leise, kuehl und auch nicht sonderlich stromspeisend. P/l besser als bei 570?


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Wenn du jetzt die 448 Cores kaufst kannst du Kepler überspringen und auf die neue Generation nächstes Jahr warten.
Sie ist besser als die 570.


----------



## kr0 (13. April 2012)

Alles klar, dann bedanke ich mich fuer deine hilfe! Gute nacht und bis die tage, muss mal schaun ob ich die sachen nicht billiger bekomme ueber nen kollegen, der ueber die firma bestellen kann


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Versuch dein Glück und beobachte die News. Vielleicht kommt da eine Meldung wann Nvidia die Karten herausbringen wird.

Schöne Nacht noch.


----------



## kr0 (13. April 2012)

Danke dir auch!
Wer hier im news thread vorbeischaun


----------



## Accipiper (13. April 2012)

Hab gerade mal ein bisschen rumgestöbert:

Hier Q3/2012:
GeForce GTX 660 | VideoCardz.com

Hier auch noch die Rede, dass die 560/560ti erst gegen Ende des Jahres ersetzt werden soll:
Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - Did NVIDIA Originally Intend to Call GTX 680 as GTX 670 Ti?


Ich denke ich würde die GTX 560ti 448 Cores von ASUS jetzt nehmen, und dann auf die GTX 7XX warten.


----------



## kr0 (13. April 2012)

Danke acci, werds vermutlich auch so machen!
Der Sprung vom über 6Jahre alten Lidl-Rechner zum ersten selfmade PC wird eh unfassbar - geschweige denn von der SSD  !!!!
dan werd ich halt ein wenig schaun was am pc so gemacht werden kann, will mir das sleeven noch anschauen und so weiter


----------



## kr0 (15. April 2012)

wegen dem NT, wieviel power brauch ich denn? wird die E9 straigh power reihe nur welche.. 400? 450 oder 480?


----------



## Softy (15. April 2012)

Ich würde die 450 Watt Variante nehmen, oder wenn Du Kabelmanagment haben möchtest, die CM 480 Watt Variante. Das reicht völlig aus, selbst wenn Du übertakten willst


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Ja cm is plficht 
Ne andere frage: habt ihr nen 2.monitor bei dem dann eben zb nen stream, film oder mukke laeuft, wenn ihr auf dem main monitor zockt oder so? Wenn ja, sollte der die gleiche aufloesung haben wie der main oder is das bums?


----------



## Softy (16. April 2012)

Das ist egal, die Auflösung kann unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Accipiper (16. April 2012)

Ja, ich hab 2x den gleichen, ist halt praktisch, wenn du dann doch noch nen 3. dazu hast kannst du sie gleich sinnvoll für Eyefinity nutzen. 

Ansonst ist das natürlich egal


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Naja will mir nicht noch einen benq xl2410t leisten 
Deswegen evtl nen gleich grossen aber nicht unbedingt gleich teuren  hab nen samsung 2233rz mit 3d vision kit fuer 200 gesehen, lohnt sichs?


----------



## Accipiper (16. April 2012)

Okay, das ist verständlich. Meine waren halt eh billig (BenQ G2220 HD). 

Aber gleiche Auflösung/Größe fände ich persönlich schon sinnvoll. Da du aber eh ne GeForce GTX 560 448 Cores nimmst, gehen auch nur 2 Monitore. Sonst bräuchtest du ein SLI-Gespann, ...
Daher ist die Auflösung/Größe wieder egal.
Also an dir zu entscheiden . Hoffe ich hab mich mit der Grafikkarte nicht getäuscht.


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Wuerdest du ne 570 der vorziehen? Hab aber eh vor nur 2 maximal anzuschliessen, also in absehbarer zeit!
Vlt find ich ja was gebrauchtes billig, 570 oder 580, wuerdest du da zuschlagen oder eher nicht?


----------



## Accipiper (16. April 2012)

Ich denke mit der GTX 560 448 Cores machst du auf keinen Fall einen Fehler. Klar haben die anderen mehr Leistung, sind aber meist auch noch ein ganzes Stück teurer (auf GTX 580) bezogen. Die GTX 570 würde ich mir nicht kaufen, der geringe Leistungsvorteil ist glaube ich zu vernachlässigen (oder halt kaum spürbar).

Wenn du eh nur 2 willst, dann nimm einen günstigen 2. Ich denke da wirst du glücklich. 3 sind zum Arbeiten auch fast zu viel, da man dann schon längere Mauswege hat .


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Was heisst billig? 
Lohnt sich denn der 2233rz mit dem nvidia kit fuer 200? Hat jmd erfahrung mit dem nvidia kit? Hat jmd erfahrung damit?
Bin eh lowsense-spieler, da hab ich immer lange wege


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

Was für ein Nvidia Kit?


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Vision kit...also shutterbrille...


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

Ich bin kein Fan von 3D. Da weiß ich nichts.


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Naja bisher haben mir 3d filme auch nicht gefallen, eher im gegenteil. Wollt aber mal das zocken ausprobieren, aber ist kein muss, hab das angebot gesehen und wollt nur meinungen einfahren.
Was fuern monitor wuerdet ihr empfehlen, als 2.monitor Zum 23,6" benQ xl2410t? Sollte egtl schon gleichgross sein und auch vlt au 120hz, damit optisch passt!


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

120Hz wäre mir schon zu wenig. Ich würde mehr nehmen. Kostet aber leider auch.


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Was gibts denn welche die du nehmen wuerdest, die preislich nicht zu weit ausschwenken?


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

Aktuell keinen weil keiner meine Anforderungen erfüllt.


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

;D sehr gut! Haha
Was hast denn fuer wuensche/anforderungen?

Was hast denn derzeit fuer welche?


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

Sag ich ja. 240hz, E-IPS Panel, 2560x1600 Pixel. 

Ich habe aktuell diesen.
Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Dell ist nicht schlecht und "nicht schlecht" bedeutet bei mir dass er eigentlich Schrott ist aber es gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Haja verstaendlich, wuerde den auch nicht haben wollen!!!!!
Wie kann man sowas nur anbieten, ne frechheit! 7ms reaktionszeit..also echt!


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

Alle anderen sind langsamer. Die HP sind Stromschlucker.
Der zweite Nec ist noch ganz i.O. aber mir etwas zu dunkel. Und natürlich zu teuer.


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Deine probleme haet ich gern ;D


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

Probleme hast du immer egal wie viel Geld du bereit bist auszugeben.


----------



## kr0 (16. April 2012)

Richtig 
Kommt immer drauf an was fuer ziele man sich setzt 

Harmoniert egtl 1333er und 1600er RAM auf nem z77 brett?
Stoeren die sich?

Was genau is eyefiinitiy?

Habt ihr vorschlaege fuer nen 2.monitor - 120hz 23-24"

Ne 570 gebraucht oder ne neue 560 448?
Die grbauchte 570 billiger aber gebraucht - welche cumstommodelle sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## kr0 (18. April 2012)

Hab ne Xonar Dg und ne XOnar ds 7.1 hier - zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten und welcher slot?
werd mir das z77 extreme4 bestellen (vermutlich die woche noch). benutzte das hd 681 noch, aber das hd 668 b kommt die tage, will schaun welches mir besser liegt, das andere bekommt kolleg zum bday 

sry doppelpost :/


----------



## Softy (18. April 2012)

Wenn Du das Z77 Extreme4 nimmst, würde ich eine PCIe x1-Soundkarte nehmen. Empfehlen kann ich Dir da die ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1. Die kannst Du ganz unten einbauen, da stört sie nicht, und ist schön weit weg von der Grafikkarte.

Persönlich würde ich eine neue GTX560TI 448core nehmen, einen Unterschied zur GTX570 wirst Du nicht merken.


----------



## Accipiper (18. April 2012)

Hab gerade noch mal was zur GTX 660 gefunden, könnte doch eher kommen:

Nvidia: Neue GPUs/Grafikkarten im Kommen? - ComputerBase


----------



## Softy (18. April 2012)

Wenn Du jetzt kaufen willst, würde ich zur HD7850 oder HD7870 greifen. Damit machst Du nichts falsch.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2012)

Accipiper schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch mal was zur GTX 660 gefunden, könnte doch eher kommen:
> 
> Nvidia: Neue GPUs/Grafikkarten im Kommen? - ComputerBase


 
Das kann alles bedeuten. Selbst ein neuer Grafikchip für Handys.


----------



## kr0 (19. April 2012)

Sollt schon ne nvidia sein, will mal weg von ati und mir das 3d vision offen halten!
Nur ueberleg ich, ob ich die igp des z77 zu nutzen und schaun ob um 250euro ne 660 oder 670 zu holen ist..hab irgendwo gelesen die 670 soll so bei 290liegen!
Aber die einstiegspreise sind ja eh immer hoeher...
Hmmm ratschlag ist gefragt

Hab 8gb kit von teamgroup, gibt ja geteilte meinungen darueber, waere es die investition von 25euro wert, noch 4gb geil black dragon (cl8 8-8-8-24)1600er ram zu holen und auf 1.5v runterzuschrauben?
Kompatibel? Lohnt sichs?

Was genau eyefinitiy? Und wieso is das bei 3bildschirmen gegeben?


----------



## Accipiper (19. April 2012)

Eyefinity ist eine Funktion von AMD-Grafikkarten. Du kannst damit mehr als 2 Bildschirme ansprechen. Außerdem kannst du eine Anzeigengruppe erstellen, das heißt du sagst dem Computer deine 3, oder auch mehr, Monitore sind einer, und so kannst du auch Spiele auf mehreren Bildschirmen spielen (vorausgesetzt die Leistung reicht für den flüssigen Spielbetrieb ).
Musst aber beachten, dass der 3. (oder alle weiteren) über einen Displayport-Anschluss angeschlossen werden müssen. Dazu musst du auch einen aktiven Adapter besitzen, oder einen Monitor der Displayport unterstützt.

Ich denke der RAM wird schon funktionieren, ich würde nicht noch anderen kaufen.

Kannst es ja erst mal mit der IGP probieren, wenn es dich dann doch zu sehr nervt, kannst du ja immer noch die GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores holen, wenn es bis dahin dann nicht die GTX 660/670 gibt.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Hab 8gb kit von teamgroup, gibt ja geteilte meinungen darueber, waere es die investition von 25euro wert, noch 4gb geil black dragon (cl8 8-8-8-24)1600er ram zu holen und auf 1.5v runterzuschrauben?
> Kompatibel? Lohnt sichs?



Nein, das wäre völlig sinnfrei. Wenn Du RAM mit unterschiedlichen Latenzen und Frequenzen mischst, funktioniert das i.d.R. schon. Aber dann gibt der langsamste Riegel den Takt an, d.h. der GeIL RAM würde ebenfalls mit CL9 und 1333MHz laufen.

Außerdem reichen 8GB RAM völlig aus.


----------



## kr0 (19. April 2012)

Ja ich denke ich werd mir den i5 3570k bestellen wenn er zur verfuegung steht und dann die igp des z77 etxreme nutzen, die paar wochen bis die 660/670 (ti) rauskommt und hofftl gutes feedback hinterlaesst!
Das mim ram lass ich dann auch...
Hab mir gestern noch case, ssd,nt und brett bestellt kommt bis samstag hoffe ich! Fehlt nur noch der prozzi und graka! Und ein 2. Monitor (wobei die igp die 2 ja aushalten wird?)


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Ja, 2 Monitore funktionieren mit der IGP


----------



## kr0 (19. April 2012)

Sehr gut! 
Ist ja ne HD4000 drin, ne? würde das meiner HD4350 entsprechen?

Der 3570k soll ja am Montag released werden, nur der Preis wird so bei 245 liegen, wie ich gelesen habe, hab die Möglichkeit den privat für 229 zu holen, nur weiß ich nicht ob ich wg Garantie etc lieber die 15Euro mehr investieren soll und mir selber online bestellen?


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Die CPU ist eh noch völlig überteuert, ich nehme an, dass die in ein paar Wochen unter 200€ liegt. Daher würde ich, wenn möglich, noch etwas warten.


----------



## kr0 (19. April 2012)

Eilig hab ichs nicht, aber wollt irgendwann zum ende kommen  hab jetzt wie gesgat alles bestellt bis auf cpu, gpu und 2. monitor!
2. monitor rennt ned fort - muss eh noch nene neuer schreibtisch her: (wie tief sollte der denn ca sein damit man nicht zu nach vor einem oder 2 23"-24" Monitoren sitzt? hab so an 90 cm gedacht)
gpu wird gtx 660/670 (ti)
und cpu eben der i5 3570k - was denkst du wie lang ich warten "muss" damit es sich bei 200 euro einpendelt?


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Ich würde schon mind. 80cm Augenabstand einplanen, aber da sind die Vorlieben recht unterschiedlich. Ich sitze ~90cm von einem 27" Schirm entfernt, was vielen Leuten zu wenig wäre  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 5 Wochen und 3 Tagen wird die CPU unter 200€ liegen


----------



## kr0 (19. April 2012)

Wie breit bzw tief ist dein Tisch denn?
Werde mir den Tisch selber zusammenschrauben, sprich PLatte und 4 Füße evtl ne L-Form - nur weiß ich nicht wie ich da die Füße machen soll!

hmm 5 wochen, dann kann ich bis dahin ja zumd mal Kabel sleeven, Kabelmanagement machen und bissl planen wegen der beleuchtng schaun!



http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...m-Molex-Extractor-Kit--Sleevingwerkzeug-.html
das werkzeug langt ja, oder?
wo bekomm ich billig sleeve (schwarz) und die schrumpfschlauch etc her und was für welchen brauch ich überhaupt? wollte so gut wie alle kabel sleeven


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Das ist so ein Standard Computertisch etwa 120cm x 80 cm.


----------



## kr0 (19. April 2012)

Dann sitzt aber keine 50cm weg...weil der schirm ja aufm tisch steht und nicht direkt an der wand...und du vermutlich auch keine 30cm vom tisch weg?


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Das kommt immer darauf an. Ich habe die Ausziehteile am Tisch wo Tastatur und Maus drauf sind. Ich sitze ungefähr 1m vom Monitor weg.


----------



## kr0 (19. April 2012)

Bei mir wirds ohne tastaturablage und wollt so gute 90cm tiefe...wenn ich den selber bastel, wird sich da ja n gescheites brett finden lassen


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Ich würde sowieso einen großen Schreibtisch kaufen. Einen Schreibtisch kaufst du alle 20 Jahre und da sollte es dann auch ein sehr guter sein.
Der eben sehr groß ist. Lieber jetzt größer kaufen als sich später ärgern weil der 42 Zoll Monitor nicht mehr darauf passt.


----------



## kr0 (19. April 2012)

Jepp, nur ich bastel mir den dann zusammen, wie den pc auch 
Kann man nen kabelschacht noch anbauen und kleine sperenzchen ,die es einem einfacher machen, die mutlisteckleiste an die unterseite der tischplatte heften


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist eine LED leiste unterhalb des Tisches. Dort wo der Ausziehkram für Tastatur und Maus ist. So werden Tastatur und Maus dezent von oben beleuchtet.
Das gleiche gilt auch für Steckerleisten. Hier und da eine LED mit einbauen die die Gegend beleuchtet damit du was sehen kannst.
Denk aber daran dass du das auch abschaltbar baust.


----------



## kr0 (20. April 2012)

Hab derzeit ne 4-teilige LED-Leiste, davon dienen 3 Teile als Ambilight hinterm MOnitor und die 4. ist derzeit unterm Rechner. Im neuen wird sie vlt im Gehäuse Platz finden oder wie du eben vorgeschlagen hast unterm Tisch. ja die STeckerleiste wird logischerweise so angebracht, dass ich sie bequem an und aus machen kann, aber ohne ausversehen dranzukommen zu können. brauche eh unheimlich viele steckdosen für alles mögliche hier..unfassbar, dann sollte der TV nicht mit dem PC in einer sein, da ich gern noch TV schau vorm pennen und die PC-Leiste dann nicht ausmachen könnte...etc


----------



## kr0 (24. April 2012)

Wird wohl ein Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland als 2. Monitor, nun frage ich mich, wie man das mit der IGP und der GPU macht kann man von beiden anschlüssen kabel zum monitor führen? also DVI-D und HDMi zu einem MOnitor und dann in den einstellungen den port wählen, wie beim tv, wenn man ne konsole oder reciever dran hat oder so?

und wie läuft das am klügsten mit 2 monitoren ab? beide jeweils an gpu oder eins an igp? was hat man da für möglichkeiten mit welchem resultat?


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2012)

Du kannst dann beide Monitore benutzen und die Auflösung vergrößern oder das Bild spiegeln.


----------



## kr0 (25. April 2012)

Kann ich dann über ne tv karte auf dem einen tv schaun und den andern zum surfen/zocken etc nutzen?
wie is das dann mit dem ton?

Wenn ich ne hdd und ne ssd hab, den pc starte - die win7 cd ins laufwerk einlege startet der pc ja vom laufwerk bzw ich kanns im bios einstellen, aber gibt es irgendwie probleme mit den 2 festplatten also muss ich was umstellen? Fruher gabs ja 'master' und 'slave'. Da musste man ja die Pins hinten umstecken.

Die rams soll man ja in den 1. Und 3. Oder 2. Und 4. Slot stecken richtig? Welche variante man nimmt ist wurst?


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Spaetestens mittwoch kommt die cpu 
Kann mir jmd die fragen oben bzgl hdd und ram beantw?


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

Für die Windows-Installation musst Du nur im BIOS das DVD-Laufwerk an die erste Stelle der Boot-Reihenfolge setzen. Im Verlauf der Installation kannst Du dann auswählen, auf welche HDD Windows installiert werden soll. Hier ein schönes How-to dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html

Beim RAM ist es  normalerweise so, dass die Riegel in den 1. und 3. Slot von der CPU aus gesehen gesteckt werden. Aber das steht auch im Handbuch des Mainboards, einfach mal nachschauen.


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Jo les es mir grad ein wenig durch.
Wegen dem virtu mvp...muss ich dann immer umstecken? Einmal ans mobo und dann wieder an die graka? Oder wie laeuft das?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Wegen dem virtu mvp...muss ich dann immer umstecken? Einmal ans mobo und dann wieder an die graka? Oder wie laeuft das?


 
Das müsste im Handbuch stehen. Einfach mal lesen.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

Nein, umstecken musst Du da nichts. Einfach den Monitor ans Board anschließen, dann kannst Du zwischen IGP und Graka hin- und herschalten.


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

-Das heisst ich schliess den Monitor ans Brett, da die GPU sich ebenso dort befindet geht das über den Brett-Videoausgang und die GPU-Ausgänge bleiben frei?
-Und bei 2 Monitoren...muss ich dann beide ans Brett anschliessen, da bleibt ja nur DVI wg 120 Hz beim BenQ und den andderen, der bald kommt wird dann (sehr wahrscheinlich der Dell U2311HM) über HDMI ans Brett angeschlossen oder muss ich irgend enen Y-Adapter holen um beide via DVI ans Brett zu schliessen?
-Was heisst das immer mit dem RAID 0 und den HDD's ? Lese das in enigen Threads, aber was bringt das bzw was heisst das?


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. April 2012)

Also, RAID (bzw. Redundant Array of Independent Disks) bedeutet dass die Dateien auf mehreren Festplatten gleichzeitig gespeichert werden. Sollte eine kaputt gehen, kannst du sie einfach ersetzen ohne einen Datenverlust zu erleiden. Außerdem erhöht das die Geschwindigkeit der einzelnen Festplatten. Allerdings braucht eine Datei auch deutlich mehr Speicherplatz 

Macht de facto nur Sinn wenn du tagtäglich mit großen Mengen an wichtigen Dateien hantierst.


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Ah ok, RAID 0 = ausgeschaltet oder?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Ah ok, RAID 0 = ausgeschaltet oder?


 
Nein Raid 0 bedeutet dass du zwei Platten als eine benutzt. Das erhöht die Geschwindigkeit. Fällt aber eine Platte aus sind auch die Daten auf der anderen Platte unbrauchbar.

Raid ausschalten kannst du indem du den Controller auf IDE oder AHCI umstellst.


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Hej, bin hier grad am Kabelmanagement machen und es sind schon einige kabel Oo!!!
Meine Fragen:
A) Hab hier nen Molexkabel von der Luftsteuerung, welches ja zum Netzteil kommt, nur haengt an dem Stecker noch ne Verlaengerung dran. Kann man die abmachen? Wenn ja, sind die am Ende zusammengeloetet oder nur verdrillt?
Ein bild fuege ich gleich an

B) Vom Netzteil gehen ja 4x 12Volt-Schienen, nun muss ich 3 Kabelstraenge anschliessen um alles mit Strom zu fuettern, da ein Strang nur SATA-Stecker hat, und die andern 2 Straenge haben jeweils 2 SATA und 2 Molex - Stecker (+ein Strang hat noch nen FDD-Stecker). Ich brauche vorerst 3 Molex-Stecker, dh ein Strang ist nur wegen eines Molex-Steckers angeschlossen!
-Gibt es ne Moeglichkeit einen der SATA-Stecker zzu nehmen und nen ADapter zu holen, welcher mir es erlaubt nen Molexanschluss dranzuschliessen?

OK, werde eh auf AHCI stellen, bzw wird das im Handbuch des MoBo's geraten - warum auch immer oO


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Help Oo
Frage A und B siehe oben!


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

A) Was willst du da abmachen?
B)


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Zu A)
Du kennst doch die normalen Molex-'Buchsen' in die die Molex-Stecker des Netzteils kommen, nun ist an der Buchse ne Verlaengerung dran, ein Molexstecker!

Zu B)
Gibt wohl kein Adapter von SATA auf Molex?


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. April 2012)

Ne, nur von Molex auf SATA, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Naja schade, dann muss ich wohl alle 3 straenge dranlassen wegen eines Molexsteckers!
Oder kann ich meine beiden Fragen A und B kombinieren und den im Bild zu sehenden Molexstecker nehmen und ihn an die Molexbuchse von  der IO-Front stecken?
Also dann laufen in dem Fall die IO-Panel-Front und die Lueftersteuerung ueber ein Molexstecker aus dem Netzteil?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2012)

Wenn du den Abzweiger ( was du Verlängerung nennst ) nicht brauchst kannst du direkt vom Netzteil auf die Steuerung gehen. Für den Fall B kannst du ja so eine Verlängerung nehmen


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Koennt ich den Abzweiger nutzen und eben das Frontpanal daran anschliessen, damit Frontpanal und steuerung zusammen an einen stecker des netzteils gehen?

Wegen der Verlaengerung, klar ist das ne Moeglichkeit, jedoch wollt ich mir ein Kabel sparen, dass geht eben nur entweder dadurch dass ich ein SATA anschluss als molex nutze - Was ja nicht geht - oder eben die moeglichkeit den abzweiger zu verwenden und mir so den einen molex anschluss zu sparen.

Mit einem strang (4x sata) kann ich ssd, hdd und 1 laufwerk versorgen, der 4. Haengt in der luft.
Mit dem 2. Strang (2x sata, 2x molex) kann ich das 2. Laufwerk und 2 molex anschluesse versorgen, ein sata bleibt ueber.
Nun fehlt mir 1 molex anschluss (soundkarte; frontpanal; kaltlicht; luftsteuerung einer von denen ist eben zuviel)
Hab 2 solcher stecker mit abzweiger 

Ausser es gibt ein NT-Kabel welches 3xmolex und 1x sata hat und schwarz gesleeved ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2012)

Klar warum sollte es nicht gehen?


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Alles klar vielen dank!
Spaetestens uebermorgen weiss ich bescheid, wenn cpu da ist!

Die kaltlichtkathoden bleiben erstmal drin, will sehen wie di wirken, vlt kommen spaeter Led-straenge!


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. April 2012)

Glaub mir, hab beides gesehen, LEDs haben einfach das schönere, wärmere, und gleichmäßigere Licht. Außerdem eine deutlich längere Lebensdauer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2012)

Bähh Kathoden mit dem blassen Neonlicht, raus damit und LED rein


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

Haha dacht ich mir schon ;D
Ne will mal schaun wie se sich machen 
Vielleicht landen ich auch unter dem tisch oder als notweg kennzeichnung auf dem boden, wie in flugzeugen ;D

Hab noch ne mehrfarbige led leiste hier, die ist 4-teilig, 3 davon sind hinter monitor, aber ich werd mir wohl fruher oder spaeter leds holen 
Haben die auch nen moley anschluss?


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. April 2012)

Yo, everyday I'm molexing


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Ich finde Retro besser. 
Stell also ein paar Kerzen in das Case.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde Retro besser.
> Stell also ein paar Kerzen in das Case.



Kunstbanause, wenn schon dann Teelichter oder gleich den Rechner anstecken


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kunstbanause, wenn schon dann Teelichter oder gleich den Rechner anstecken


 
>>brennt der noch länger oder kann der schon weg<<


----------



## kr0 (30. April 2012)

ihr seid mir welche !!
Also wenn dann richtig und so miniatur gaslampen wie frueher oder öllampen!
Die dann noch so pimpen, dass die Flamme zu Beat der Musik geht, was durch die Luefter oder so verursacht wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2012)

Du machen wie Ulluks Haus, nehmen Fackel


----------



## kr0 (1. Mai 2012)

Hab doch nur nen Midi-Tower, kein Schloss


----------



## kr0 (1. Mai 2012)

Ne andere Frage Jungs:

Wenn ich mir jetzt den Dell U2311HM hole und ne TV-Karte (wahrscheinlich die WinTV HVR-5500 HD) und zu meinem BenQ XL2410T betreiben will, wie funktioniert das ganze?
Wollte den Dell als TV als auch als 2. Schirm nutzen und den BenQ als Hauptmonitor. Kann ich zB auf dem Dell dann TV schauen und nebenher auf dem BenQ Musik laufen lassen und Surfen? Wie läuft das dann alles mit dem SOund? Hab ne Xonar DX 7.1 hier.
Von beiden Monitoren geht ja ein Kabel dann zum PC, wie schliess ich die am besten an? (Hab vorerst nur die IGPU)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

Kommt drauf an was die Grafikkarte an Anschlüße bietet, ich denke man könnte es dem Monitor zuweisen. Wie das mit dem Sound aussieht da wird es wohl out of the Box Kuddelmuddel geben.
Pfui du Doppelposter


----------



## kr0 (1. Mai 2012)

Sorry 
aber ist ja mein Thread  - joke! 

Ehm wie gesgat wird alles erstmal über IGP gehen, muss ich da dann einen per DVI und einen per HDMI anschliessen?
hab noch ein 2.1 System von Logitech, kann man das irgendwie an den Monitor anschliessen? Also der Dell hat kein HDMI, aber man könnte ja so einen DeLOCK DVI-D/HDMI Adapter (65024) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen und dann irgendwie verbinden oder - denn HDMI kann ja Sound übertragen oder rede ich totalen Unsinn?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

Wie das mit Onboard funzt kann ich nicht sagen. Sound über HDMI würde nur über HDMI gehen, und Monitore haben recht selten einen Soundausgang. Da wirst du wohl das Steuerungsprogramm von der Soundkarte bemühen müßen


----------



## kr0 (1. Mai 2012)

Naja ich werds ja dann sehen, wenn ich soweit bin. Morgen kommt erst cpu, dann wird zusammengeschraubt, davor wird eventuell noch kurz bei OBI o.Ä. vorbeigeschaut und nach ner guten PLatte geschaut für nen neuen Tisch.
Was eignet sich denn als Schreibtischplatte? 2cm Dicke reicht, oder? Maße sollten 190x100x72 sein wobei die Höhe ja durch die Füße gegeben sein wird, ich denke 72-75 sind STandart oder habt ihr Tipps?


----------



## Accipiper (2. Mai 2012)

Also meiner ist auch ein Einzelstück von Schreiner,  hier mal die Maße:

Höhe: 76 cm
Breite: 189 cm
Tiefe: 80 cm

Ich bin echt zufriden. Hab an der linke Seite noch Schübe (55 cm) breit.


----------



## kr0 (2. Mai 2012)

Die Tiefe mit 80 ist mir zu wenig, will 90-100.
Kannst du ein Bild machen damit ichs sehe, waere sehr freundlich. Will mir noch was wegen der Kabel ueberlegen, kommen ja einige zusammen. Vielleicht so ein Metallschacht unterm Tisch anbringen und noch ne Mehrsteckerleiste dort anbringen. Weiss nicht ob ich ein fach 4 Holzbeine nehmen soll oder doch lieber einfach Platten links und rechts, wobei bei der Laenge von 190cm sollte man zumindest mittig an der Rueckseite noch ein Bein anbringen, oder?
Langt die Dicke von 2cm bei der Laenge?
Hab auch ueberlegt mir Loecher fuer die Kabel von Monitor und Tastatur etc zu bohren, nur bin ich mit nicht sicher


----------



## Accipiper (2. Mai 2012)

Also meine Platte ist 4cm dick. Hat aber nur noch eine Stütze durch die Blende bei den Schüben.
Hab mal 2 Bilder gemacht. Hoffe das geht einigermaßen, halt nur schlechte Handycam. Mach sonst noch mal ordentlichen, wenn du noch welche brauchst.


----------



## kr0 (2. Mai 2012)

Danke, bin eh mit dem Smartphone on, deswegen ist das mit dem Bild ok. Ja der sieht definitiv gut aus, nur sollte meiner noch ein Stueck tiefer sein, also die 80sind mir zu wenig. Hab einen 23.6" Monitor und es kommt noch ein solcher, das is mir zu nah, meiner jetzt ist 70cm tief, das ordentlich zu wenig =/
Aber 4cm merk ich mir mal vor. Wie wuerdest du das mit dem Fuss/Fuessen machen, denn 180/190cm ist ne Strecke und die will getragen werden!


----------



## Accipiper (2. Mai 2012)

Puh, ich hab den ja nicht gemacht. 
Aber klar, das ist ne ganz schöne Strecke. Ich denke da ist hinten ein Fuss schon sinnvoll. Nicht dass alles zusammenstürzt. 
Ich finde das mit den Schüben halt parktisch, da kann man gleich noch einiges verstauen, und die Stütze ist da.

Bisschen tiefer ist auch okay. Ich bin so ganz zufrieden. Ist echt super einen hübsch großen Schreibtisch zu haben.


----------



## kr0 (2. Mai 2012)

Mir kam grad die Idee einfach die Einschübe, die bereits vorhanden sind (einmal ein schmaler links, wo ein PC grad so reinpasst und rechts ein breiterer Einschub, der ebenfalls offen ist wo derzeit Musikanlage und Drucker steht) einfach weiter nach Aussen zu setzen und ne größere Tischplatte zu kaufen und draufzusetzen. Ausserdem hat der Schreibtisch eine Ablage in Schienbeinhöhe die dermaßen stört, dass ich die ebenfalls entfernen werde.

Bild folgt gleich...


----------



## Accipiper (2. Mai 2012)

Klar, klingt vernünftig. Die mittlere Ablage ist ja wirklich doof. Da rennt man sich doch dauern die Beine ein.


----------



## kr0 (2. Mai 2012)

Hab ihn jetzt auseinandergeschraubt, und so hingeschoben wie gewollt, hab mich wegn der platte informiert und gibt nur 27mm aber das wird wohl reichen...wenn nicht hau ich irgendwann noch eine drunter. Kosten 70euro 
Dann hab ich vor den unteren teil des tisches schwarz matt zu lackieren (mit einer spraydose und davor mit 800er schmiergelpapier anzurauen) und so  bilder spaeter

Update:
Also, Platte ist gekauft : 185x95x2,7 cm : Fichte fuer 70euro
Habe den Unterbau: linker kleiner Einschub und rechter breiter Einschub: mit feinem Schleifpapier abgeschliffen und feucht abgewischt.
Plan:
Morgen Abend wird es schwarz matt lackiert, dann werden auf der Platte die Loecher fuer die Schrauben gebohrt, welche zur Befestigung des Unterbaus und der Platte dienen(habe ich bereits aufgezeichnet). 
Die vordere Tischkante wird noch rundgeschliffen, damit meine Arme nicht wund werden 
Eventuell wird ein Loch fuer die Kabelfuehrung gebohrt.
Die Multisteckleiste wird an der Unterseite des Tisches befestigt und ein Kabelkanal eventuell noch angebracht.

Frage:
Sollte ich die Platte mit irgendetwas versiegeln?
Vlt auch mit feinem Papier abschleifen?

Gruss Kris


----------



## Accipiper (3. Mai 2012)

Klingt ja soweit super, ich bin schon auf das Schwarz gespannt .

Ich glaub meine ist nicht versiegelt (Ahorn), nur eingeölt. Wenn du eine Unterlage nimmst sollte es auf jeden Fall gutgehen. Fein Abschleifen würde ich sie schon noch mal. Ich denke das ist okay. Eventuell kann man sie auch mit Leinöl, oder ähnlichem leicht einölen, sodass sie nicht so anfällig gegenüber Wasser ist. (Unser Küchentisch, auch aus Holz, wird auch manchmal mit so Möbelöl, oder so eingerieben.)
Kannst auch einfach mit nem öligen Lappen abreiben, sollte gut gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2012)

Bei Echtholz würde ich eher zu schwarzer Beize greifen, anstatt das Holz mit Lack zu ertränken


----------



## kr0 (3. Mai 2012)

Ja da bin ich selber drauf gespannt ! 
Es war die Idee von nem Kollegen, der vorbeikam und in mein Zimmer sah, wo alles im Chaos ertrunken ist. Er meinte es wird definitiv neuwertiger aussehen, wenn der alte und teilweise schon angeschlagene Unterbau Farbe bekommt. Und der alte Unterbau (2 verschieben breite Einschuebe) sind roburster als extra Beine anzufertigen und auch preiswerter . Und das schwarz passt dann zu meinem neuen Case (schwarzer cm 690IIadv) und die Monitore(2. Wird heut bestellt) sind wie auch die X4 und die G500 bzw die alte IE 3.0( auf nem steelseries Qck+) alle schwarz(zudem ist das schwarz nich so anfaellig und wirkt rubust und doch auch edel - matt, da ich das glaenzende nicht mag(Auf Autos ein schwarzes matt-ein Traum). Die Holzplatte ist noch relativ hell, aber wird durch die Sonne und die UV-Strahlung von sich auch ziemlich schnell dunkler, das wird eine schoene Kombo sein. Die Platte teilt somit das schwarz von unten und oben - hab noch eine 4teilige LED-Leiste ,welche sich bestimmt hinter den Monitoren gut machen wird. Dann noch weisse alte Boxen (aiwa sx-810)und die dazugehoerige Anlage die entweder auf dem Boden oder auf dem Tisch Platz finden werden. (Hab noch nen 2.1 System von Logitech, aber da sind mir die weissen doch lieber). Ich werde Bilder machen, wenn ich soweit bin und dann koennt ihr ja sagen was euch besser gefaellt - wegen den Boxen etc.
Hab gesten Probehalber die Platte draufgesatzt und dann auch die Stellen fuer die Schrauben makiert, dass sah so geil aus mit nem riesen Tisch, hab mir das schon ne Weile vorgenommen gehabt !

To Do:
-Unterbau faerben - in Arbeit
-Tisch schleifen und einölen - ne ich lass sie in natura, falls es sich als Fehler erweist, kann man das ja nachholen.
-Loch fuer Kabelfuehrung bohren - erledigt!
-Tischplatte befestigen
-Multisteckleiste an der Unterseite anbringen
-Kabelfuehrungskanal kaufen(so eine Bleckrinne o.ä.)
-PC zusammenbau - in Arbeit

Weitere Idee:
-Meinen alten und wackligen Schrank faerben
-alten Schuhschrank, der als Stauraum und Ablageflaeche dient abschleifen und lackieren
-aus Lueftern einen USB-Ventilator basteln
-2.Monitor und tv karte bestellen


Moddingidee:
Darauf kam mein Kolleg, aber vorerst wird der Rechner auf dem Tisch Platz finden.
- rechten Einschub als Pc-Unterschlupf / Kuehlhaus benutzen
Dazu spaeter mehr!

DrBak:
Der Unterbau ist aus Sperrholz, daher wird Beize nicht noetig sein, die Tischplatte ist aus Echtholz, die wird unbehaldet gelassen, vorerst, evtl spaeter mit Holzschutz oder Leinöl eingerieben. 
Aber Danke und Glueckwunsch zu dein Lueftern aus dem Gewinnspiel! 

Das sind meine Ideen und mein Vorhaben

Ps: Alte Boxen haben doch als Kabel so 2 Draehte die hinten eingeklemmt werden (rot/schwarz). Ich brauch laengere Kabel und wollt fragen wie die genau heissen bzw wo ich die herbekomm. Ein Link waere hilfreich oder Name, dann bestellt ich ueber Amazon.

Gruss


----------



## kr0 (5. Mai 2012)

Hier mal vorläufige Handycam-Bilder 

Bessere folgen (Spiegelreflex) und noch bissl was anderes!


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Sieht schon cool aus, ich hätte die Musikanlage woanders hingestellt


----------



## kr0 (5. Mai 2012)

Meinst die anlage rechts im Einschub?
Wuesste ned wohin, die weissen boxen unten sind an der anlage als auch am pc angeschlossen und oben sind noch 2 logitech boxen aufm tisch. Kann also ueber alle 4 boxen vom pc hoeren oder nur 2 - wobei die logitech basslastiger sind und die alten weissen aiwa sx-810 boxen bessere hoehen haben - und ueber die anlage und die 2 weissen AIWA's eben auch radio/kassette/cd

Werd noch bilder machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2012)

Danke kr0, paßte wie die Faust aufs Auge da ich über eine Neuinvestition kurz vorher nachgedacht hatte .

Ich würde die Anlage ja eher wo anders hinstellen notfalls auf ein Regal an der Wand und die Boxen unterm Tisch hervor holen.


----------



## kr0 (6. Mai 2012)

Das glaub ich dir! 
Hatte gehofft auch welche zu ergattern, jedoch ohne erfolg =(
Welche hast du gewonnen die fx evo?

Das problem ist, dass ich nicht wuesste wohin mit der anlage!
Die boxen unten dienen dem verstecken der kabel und da unten entwickeln die auch ne gute akustik, da der tisch bzw der hohlraum der dadurch entsteht ordentlich dampf macht!

Ich warte bis mein 2. Monitor kommt und die tv karte, danach schau ich weiter. Vielleicht passen die weissen boxen auch auf den tisch und die logitech setz ich dann auf die weissen mit drauf oder so. Vlt hol ich mir laengere kabel und stell die weissen hinter mich bzw seitlich, damit es besser klingt.

Ich werd nen bild vom zimmer machen, vlt habt ihr dann ideen!


----------



## kr0 (7. Mai 2012)

Hier einige Eindrücke des Zusammenbaus etc...


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2012)

Sieht cool aus, war bestimmt viel Frimel arbeit


----------



## kr0 (7. Mai 2012)

Der Pc ist ein Traum, schnell und leise!
Die SSD....der Wahnsinn - in 20 Sekunden ist der PC einsatzbereit!!!


Wird noch ein klein wenig was verändert, meine Baustelle ist noch nicht fertig.
-Schrank
-alter umfunktionierter Schuhschrank( nicht zu sehen)
-2.Monitor (wird demnächstbestellt)
-TV Karte (wird demnächst bestellt)
-Tisch eventuell imprignieren
-Unterlage für Bürostuhl - zum Schutz des Bodens.

Danke euch allen für die Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellug etc!

Wieso ist die COre1 Temp 10grad höhe als der rest?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr, sehr, sehr geil.  

Aber an deinem Hintergrundbild von Windows musst du noch arbeiten.


----------



## kr0 (7. Mai 2012)

Danke! 
Aber hier wird noch ein wenig was verändert...

Hmm gib mal paar Beispiele für gute Backgrounds


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Hier kannst Du Dir ein paar Anregungen holen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/291-der-extreme-desktop-thread.html

Auch abgefahren, aber auf Dauer etwas nervig wäre ein animierter Hintergrund mit DreamScene für Windows 7 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Hier ein Anleitung dazu: How to Install and Enable DreamScene in Windows 7 « My Digital Life


----------



## kr0 (8. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso die Core1- Temp so hoch ist? Verglichen mit den anderen ist sie immer 10 Grad wärmer, woran kann das liegen?
Die andern Screens sind alle OK, oder?


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Das ist normal, dass ein Kern wärmer ist als die anderen. Möglicherweise liegt da irgendein Cache oder so in der Nähe, von dem der Kern die zusätzliche Wärme abbekommt. Es kann aber auch daran liegen, dass der Temperaturfühler nicht genau arbeitet. Kann man ihm auch nicht verübeln, er ist ja auch ziemlich klein 

sonst sieht alles prima aus


----------



## kr0 (8. Mai 2012)

Ok, alles klar, dann bin ich beruhigt 

Das schöne am Rechner ist, dass er schön kühl und leise ist 

Ne Frage noch, hab die 2 Enermax CLuster (einer Hinten und einer auf dem K2) gekoppelt via Y-Kabel und ans MoBo gehängt, wie kann ich die nun steuern?
Muss ich dafür ins Bios oder geht das auch im WIn-Betrieb? 
Die beiden andern CPU-Fans laufen ja automatisch oder kann man da auch was einstellen?


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Die kannst Du entweder im BIOS oder über eine Software steuern (AXTU, kannst Du hier runterladen: ASRock > Products > Motherboard > Z77 Extreme4 > Download)


----------



## kr0 (8. Mai 2012)

Ok, lads mir gleich! 
Damit sind dann alle am MoBo hängenden Lüfter und die CPU-Lüfter steuerbar?

Das INstant Boot ist empfehlenswert oder eher nicht? Pc startet ja in 20 sek^^ (davor locker 3Minuten)
Was sind die "Intel Rapid Start Utility" und Intel Smart Connect Utility" und "THX TruStudio" für Sachen?


Wenn ich es entpacken will, kommt städnig der Fehler es sei entweder beschädigt oder ein ungülitiges Dateiformat...


----------



## Accipiper (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich nehm für die Lüftersteuerung unter Windows eigentlich nur noch Speedfan, sehr schönes Programm, und erlaubt auch automatische Steuerung nacht Temperatur, ...

Zu den anderen Sachen kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen.
THX TruStudio ist glaub ich ein Sound-Programm zu deinem Onboard-Chip. Das bräuchtest du ja nicht, aufgrund der Soundkarte.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Damit sind dann alle am MoBo hängenden Lüfter und die CPU-Lüfter steuerbar?



Außer dem PWR_FAN Anschluss sind alle Anschlüsse regelbar.



kr0 schrieb:


> Das INstant Boot ist empfehlenswert oder eher nicht? Pc startet ja in 20 sek^^ (davor locker 3Minuten)
> Was sind die "Intel Rapid Start Utility" und Intel Smart Connect Utility" und "THX TruStudio" für Sachen?



Von diesen ganzen Verschlimmbesserungs-Tools halte ich nichts. 



kr0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es entpacken will, kommt städnig der Fehler es sei entweder beschädigt oder ein ungülitiges Dateiformat...



Die Utility ist auch auf der CD, die im Lieferumfang des Boards dabei war.


----------



## kr0 (9. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Außer dem PWR_FAN Anschluss sind alle Anschlüsse regelbar.
> Von diesen ganzen Verschlimmbesserungs-Tools halte ich nichts.



Ok, also werd ich mal die angeblichen Verbesserungstool weg!
Was hälst du von Acci's Speedfan-Programm?



Softy schrieb:


> Die Utility ist auch auf der CD, die im Lieferumfang des Boards dabei war.


 
Sind aber nicht up-to-date, oder?


----------



## Accipiper (9. Mai 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Sind aber nicht up-to-date, oder?


 
Da hast du recht. Meist ist das alles schon wieder veraltet. Aber eventuell klappt es, wenn du es installierst und dann ein update machst.
Aber wenn du sie eh nicht nehmen willst. ...


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Speedfan ist auch gut, die Bedienung finde ich aber etwas komplizierter als das AXTU.

Oft sind die Treiber auf der CD nicht die aktuellsten. Aber bei der AXZU Utility ist das


----------



## kr0 (9. Mai 2012)

Alles klar 

Ich werds mir mal draufhaun!
Von den restlichen Progs hälst dualso nichts? Und die Treiber der fremden Controller, wie zB SATA oder USB würdest du auch nicht installen, richtig? bzw welche sind egtl die remden USB3 Buchsen?


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Doch, Treiber brauchst Du natürlich schon 

USB3-, Chipsatz-, und Grafiktreiber reicht normalerweise aus. Audiotreiber (falls Du den onboard Sound nutzen willst) auch.


----------



## kr0 (9. Mai 2012)

Ja klar aber das Board hat ja intere controller für SATA und UBS3 und die von ASMEDIA die fremden...Da ich aber nicht alle SATA brauche, habe ich nur die von INtel benutzt, daher brauch ich ja die ASMEDIA nicht, oder? da kann ich den treiber ja weglassen, spart das nicht ein wenig? und dasselbe bei den USB3 von asmedia, woher weiss ich welche von denen sind?


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Genau, den SATA3 Treiber kannst Du weglassen, und den Controller im BIOS deaktivieren, dann bootet der Rechner etwas schneller.

Wegen USB3 würde einfach mal ausprobieren, ob alle USB3-Ports funktionieren. Falls nicht, installierst Du halt den Treiber.


----------



## kr0 (9. Mai 2012)

-AsMedia SATA - nicht installed
-AXTU - installed! super ding - hab jetzt cpu und cha fans auf 900rpm - noch leiser!
-THX Studio brauch ich ja wg der SOKA nicht!
-Das magix multimedia suite - Testversion, sofort runtergeshcmissen!
-Instant Boost - sofort wieder deinstalled!
-die intel rapid technologie, lass ich mal weg

-XFast usb und lan werd ich mal installen, schliesslich werben die ja mit 5x shcnellerem USB/LAN - oder ist das nur marketing?
Kommentare dazu erwünscht


----------



## kr0 (12. Mai 2012)

So mein Dell ist nun da!

Nun hab ich aber eine Frage:
Der Benq ist via DVI-D und der Dell noch über VGA angeschlossen, brauch nen HDMI auf DVI bzw auf Displayport Adapter - das ist jedoch das kleinere Übel, das was mich nervt ist, dass der Benq nun auch auf 60Hz gedrosselt wurde, wie kann ich den Benq auf 120 Hz lassen, aber den Dell dabei auch nutzen?

sry for doublepost


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> XFast usb und lan werd ich mal installen, schliesslich werben die ja mit 5x shcnellerem USB/LAN - oder ist das nur marketing?
> Kommentare dazu erwünscht



Das ist Blödsinn. Bei USB und LAN limitiert die Schnittstelle bzw. der Internetanbieter. Wie soll es dann 5x schneller werden  

Den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber könntest Du installieren, falls Du eine SSD hast. Die ist dann (allerdings nur messbar) schneller.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> wie kann ich den Benq auf 120 Hz lassen, aber den Dell dabei auch nutzen?


 
Kannst du das nicht im Treiber einstellen?
Oder in der Systemsteuerung - Anzeige?


----------



## kr0 (13. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du das nicht im Treiber einstellen?
> Oder in der Systemsteuerung - Anzeige?


 
Mir wird lediglich 59 bzw 60 Hz zur Auswahl angezeigt. Nutze derzeit nur die IGPU, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Mir wird lediglich 59 bzw 60 Hz zur Auswahl angezeigt. Nutze derzeit nur die IGPU, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt.


 
Das ist aber möglich. Der Treiber bietet das eben nicht an und braucht Monitore die die gleiche Bildfrequenz haben.


----------



## kr0 (13. Mai 2012)

Oh, ok!
Dann sollte mal die gtx 660 endlich rauskommen! 
Ansonsten tendiere ich zur gtx560ti 448 :/


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

Kauf dir die AMD 7870. 
Die GTX 660 wird wahrscheinlich 350€ kosten.


----------



## kr0 (13. Mai 2012)

Die 670 kostet doch 400 bzw knapp drunter, da sollte die 660 doch nicht die 300 überschreiten?
Will ne Nvidia, hatte bisher nur ATI, will mal den Wechsel versuchen + die Option für Nvdida 3D-Vision offen lassen!

Wollte egtl so 250 ausgeben aber wenn sich die 300 für eine lohnen dann umso besser


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wann die GTX 660 heraus kommt.
Vielleicht braucht Nvidia noch ein paar mehr Teil defekte GK104 Chips.


----------



## kr0 (13. Mai 2012)

Wieso Teil defekte GK104 Chips?
was gabs für neue Infos?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Wieso Teil defekte GK104 Chips?
> was gabs für neue Infos?


 
Wo denkst du denn kommt plötzlich die GTX 670 her? 
Und wieso gab es die nicht schon beim Start der GTX 680? 

Nvidia brauchte eine Weile um die Teil defekten GPUs einzusammeln die bei der Herstellung so abfallen.
Als sie genug hatten konnten sie die GTx 670 realisieren.
Jetzt sammeln sie die GPUs ein die selbst als GTX 670 nicht mehr taugen und verkaufen sie als GTX 660.
Weggeworfen wird da nichts. 
Im Sommer kommt die GTX 650.


----------



## kr0 (13. Mai 2012)

Ehm stimmt, sind berechtigte Zweifel! 

Naja zu welcher Nvidia würdest du mir denn raten?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Naja zu welcher Nvidia würdest du mir denn raten?


 
Da dir die GTX 670 zu teuer ist musst du wohl noch eine Karte der alten Generation nehmen.
Da würde ich dann die GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores nehmen.
Vielleicht dann Ende des Jahres auf die GTX 670 wechseln wenn die denn mal günstiger werden sollte.
Oder auf den Refresh der GTX 600er Serie warten und erst dann neu kaufen.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du noch etwas warten kannst bis sich die Preise eingependelt haben, könntest Du eine GTX670 nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch etwas warten kannst bis sich die Preise eingependelt haben, könntest Du eine GTX670 nehmen.


 
Wie lange soll das denn noch dauern? Bis AMD die 8000er Serie vom Stapel lässt?


----------



## kr0 (13. Mai 2012)

Werd hier mal ein einer gebrauchten 570 (asus/msi) suchen vlt auch einer 580 (zotac/asus/phantom)....


----------



## kr0 (18. Mai 2012)

Aber hab ne andere Frage:
 Hab 4 LED-Lüfter, die über so einen 2Pin Stecker verfügen, um einen ON/OFF Schalter dranzusetzten. Habe nun mir 3x 2pin-Y-Kabeln alle Lüfter verbunden und an den Gehäuseschalter für die LEDs des Frontlüfters gesteckt. die LEDs gehen alle nun per KNopfdruck an bzw aus, ABER wenn ich nun einen Lüfter runterregulieren will, geht es nicht, nur ein bestuimmter Lüfter lässt sich steuern und die andern alle ziehen dann mit, also entweder alle an (langsamer/shcneller) oder aus. Ich dahcte die 2Pin Kabel steuern nur die LEDs, wieso sind die nun alle einander gekoppelt?

 Desweiteren habe ich 2 Enermax CLuster eingebaut, welche ja über einen kleinen Schalter verfügen, welcher die LEDs an und ausschlatet. nun die Frage, ob man die 2 Lüfter ebenfalls verbinden könnt eund beide an einen Schalter anschliesst? Die 2 dünnen Kabel sind aber fest verbunden und alssen sich nicht rausziehen, gibts da ne Möglichkeit?

 Der Fronlüfter ist ein appolish, der verfügt über keien 2Pin Stecker, also muss ich um die LED auszuschalten immer den Lüfter per STeuerung ausmachen...da gibts auch keine Möglicheit nen Schalter einzubauen oder?

 Gruß


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

Du kannst Fragen stellen. 
Das weiß ich nicht ob das möglich ist. 
Ich beschäftige mich nicht so mit LED Lüfter. Ich selbst habe gar keine.


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

Einfach mal einen Lötkolben kaufen, und irgendwelche Kabel zusammenlöten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2012)

Das würde ich jetzt mal nicht machen


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn das MoBo auf unerklärliche Art und Weise ein Loch kriegt wars zu viel


----------



## kr0 (18. Mai 2012)

haha nein 

das mim Lötkölben ist vl ne idee, aber muss mal schaun wie ich das am besten hinbekommt, ausserdem werden nur die 2 Lüfter dadurch verbunden, das MoBo bleibt unberührt


----------

